# Sticky  68 GTO HO Convertible Restoration



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So I figured I would start a thread to document the restoration of my 68 HO. First a brief history: This was my dream car from when I was about 13 years old and ever since. When I was 14 or so in 1996 in Manassas VA, I bought a 71 Skylark 4 door because I figured I would never be able to afford a GTO. About a year and a half later I saw a GTO convertible for sale on the Good Neigboor ad at Giant Foods of all places. I took the whole ad and began pooling all of my assets (not nearly enough) the car was listed for 5000, eventually I talked my mom and dad into going over to look at it with me and they ended up loaning me the money (after a some begging and agreeing to mow the lawn for free forever). I later paid them off with my sign on bonus when I joined the Air Force.
The car was in rough shape and needed a lot of TLC, but it ran well and I later (this year) found out it was a numbers matching HO car with low miles. It had simply been poorly kept and from the looks of things, worked on by the worst body guys in the business. I live in FL now and brought the car down last year, I immediately began working on it and I will catch the thread up to where it sits now...

These are some pics of the car back in VA before any real work started. The only thing that had been done to the car at this point was that I sold my 71 Skylark to pay for a new convertible top. It was done around 1998 at Kim Auto Upholstery in Woodbridge, Great work. Also got a new back bumper at Carlisle that same year.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

These are a couple pics of the car getting ready to be towed down to FL.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

And finally, at its current home in Pensacola. Lost a lot of garage space that day. So I built a shed to house some bikes:cool


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Here are a couple of the car stripped down and ready to get soda blasted. This was last year and as always it took more time than anticipated to get the work done.


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice Looking Car, Good luck on your project glad you were able to keep it and bring it back to its glory!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's the car getting soda blasted, cost a thousand bucks but it really got the car down to the metal. Discovered that the car was in great shape overall, but it would require a lot of patch panels and TLC. Plus the hood will need an awful lot of work or replacement. Floor pans were in great shape except under the rear seat... convertibles are notorious for rusting out there.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

While the car was getting soda blasted I rebuilt the engine. Its the numbers matching HO 400 and I didnt discover that until reassembly. It had never been rebuilt and the crank and everything measured to factory specs. I went ahead and had it bored .030 over and I began reassembly.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I finagled the engine onto the stand and started work. I painted the block with OER's Pontiac metallic blue after priming with engine primer. Block turned out beautifully although it still has not been started so I can't speak about its durability.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Engine went together pretty quick because I thought the car would be ready for paint in a couple of weeks...haha
That was last year.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I did the best I could on getting the colors right, with my limited resources. I got the fancy graph-tite oil pan seal and assembled everything to the best of my knowledge. I have never built a Pontiac 400 before and it would have been nice to have some expertise. Most of my experience is from building motorcycles over the years... a couple of notable differences although the theory remains the same.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I had the heads and factory manifolds planed due to a nagging exhaust leak that has been present since I purchased the car. Paint on the manifolds is ceramic 2000 degree VHT primer with the same for a top coat. I am really hoping the paint will hold up for a while... Machine work was done at Car City machine in Pensacola FL. I can't tell you how the work was yet since the engine has not been started but they were friendly and helpful all along the way.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a good solid start, HO's are hard to come by. I like the "motivator" painted on the side. I wrote a note to my GTO a couple of years ago that read "You will not be denied". After 28 years of ownership, I finally took it to be restored last December, knowing that I would never finish it if I started it. Just got it back before Thanksgiving.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Meanwhile, the body is being hacked up by Roots Real Rods in Gulf Breeze. I am a decent welder but I did not want to hone my skills on the body. Both quarter panels had putty and fiberglass over the wheel wells.

The right hand side had a tire blow out that trashed the lower rear of the wheel house.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Looks like a good solid start, HO's are hard to come by. I like the "motivator" painted on the side. I wrote a note to my GTO a couple of years ago that read "You will not be denied". After 28 years of ownership, I finally took it to be restored last December, knowing that I would never finish it if I started it. Just got it back before Thanksgiving.


I just caught up on your thread (only joined last week) Looking great! 
I was going to ask you, where are your starter wires run? do they run down behind the alternator and then with the battery cable? If anybody has any pics of the routing from the front of the engine harness down to the starter on an HO style setup it would be helpful.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I had to remove the convertible top so no slag would F*&% it up during welding.

You can imagine my horror when I saw the car in green primer...




















Hood has a depression about an inch deep and also appeared to have collapsed during a hood hinge issue. Repair work was as shotty as the rest of the body work on the car. Still havent decided if I want to spend 8 hours with a torch trying to beat it out...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Welding continues and is looking good


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

You can see how much of the inner wheel house had to be replaced. You would not believe the amount of fiberglass that we pulled out of this thing...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So, somewhere around this point I forgot the car even existed because work stopped... A bunch of high rollers came into the shop with cars they had salvaged from lakes. In the best interest of my dollars I told the shop to put me aside. So I bought a new bike so I would have an interim project


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Car is finally back in work after a few months and in grey primer. Great welding and very little filler over the areas...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Engine work has been kicked into high gear to be ready for next weeks installation. I foolishly planned to stab the motor and tranny and have it running over the weekend.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Top looks like Sh*& and had me nervous during this period but it cleaned up beautifully and I have conditioned the hall out of it. The top is now 12 years old and looks great! The garage in VA was dank and cool and everything was beautifully preserved despite some mildew and surface rust...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Engine on trailer with tranny and 500 tie downs (a little nervous!)

next pics are the anxiously awaiting engine compartment.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Time to get started! Engine went in pretty smooth as one unit with the tranny. Had to fight it a bit but not too bad...










I had planned on rebuilding the tranny but I never did. It was in great shape before and I replaced the front and rear main seals... we'll see how she does.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

After a smooth install and as much work as I could muster on a Saturday, we broke for food and beer and decided she wasn't going to run this weekend. I bought another six pack and called AAA.

After explaining to the AAA agent that it was not a dead battery! I finally told her internal engine failure to make her stop using her troubleshooting phone flow chart HAHA.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally home! Wrecker driver was a pro and slid the car up my steep driveway and into the garage without a hitch. tipped him 20


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally safe in the garage, out of the elements and ready for an expensive time consuming winter this year getting ready for paint and maiden start.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

The first real thing on the agenda is the engine bay and the trunk. After that I will put her on jackstands and attack the undercarriage with every tool and chemical in my arsenal.










As you can see in the pics, it has been converted to GM HEI and I put an Accel super coil on top. Also I installed an internally excited alternator back in the day because of some regulator issues....


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I made the mistake of assuming that the car would go back together in a couple of weeks and I didn't label anything. Took a good while to get the engine harness re loomed and routed. I am still trying to properly route the starter wires.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

The simultaneous step was the trunk... I wanted it clean so I ground down the primer in all of the lightly pitted areas, treated the rust and sprayed with encapsulator and then primer.










High build filler primer for the pitting until it was smooth as can be. Not that you can see it through the topcoat... Oh well, I know its there.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finished it off with Eastwoods spatter paint in black and aqua, very happy with the results.











My only complaint is that the semi gloss clearcoat to make it water repellant has left some overspray dusting that gives it a moddled appearance. I will find a way to remedy that in the coming weeks.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So here we are at present day, I am waiting on parts to finish the engine bay so I can put it on jackstands. Still need info on engine harness routing to the starter.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hooked up the carb today, its a Holley 750. I spent hours getting it all cleaned up, other than that no rebuild or anything. Once it is running I will make sure there are no leaks and if I have any problems I will rebuild it then.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So, big problem here. This is the (I assume) horn relay. It was in the spot of the horn relay on the firewall and seems to fit the wiring diagram:



















So I ordered the 1968 horn relay after being unable to find a match for the one I removed...I assumed the wrong one was installed. Below is the 1968 horn relay next to the mounting holes that aren't close.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I can't find that specific Littelfuse brand relay anywhere on google or Ames, Yearone etc. 

CAN ANYONE HELP??


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

FlambeauHO said:


> I just caught up on your thread (only joined last week) Looking great!
> I was going to ask you, where are your starter wires run? do they run down behind the alternator and then with the battery cable? If anybody has any pics of the routing from the front of the engine harness down to the starter on an HO style setup it would be helpful.


I apologize for the grundgyness, I still need to clean all the bondo dust off of the engine bay. The plastic tube runs along the top of the valve cover runs the alternator wires and the sensor on the front of the manifold, the starter wires run from the back of the plastic tube, around the back edge of the valve cover, runs under the top edge of the head, goes through a clip that's bolted to the head and runs down the tube between the exh. manifold with the pos. battery
cable. Hard to see with the flash and the dirt.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics! You have a different routing than me. Yours is the standard routing and I am beginning to wonder if it is not a more logical route... Thanks again!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I seem to remember reading that the HO with the RA manifolds had the down tube between the Middle or back two pipes, i also did like bear and routed them the way i thought was the furthest from any heat which was through alt bracket and down then back along oil pan edge to the starter which also makes the cable shorter. Really depends on whether you want to be factory. To me the need for a tube and asbestos wrap tells me "the wires should not be run here". And watch using anything but an original asbestos wrap in that tube, ask Topcat.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Anybody know where I can get an asbestos heat wrap for the starter cable?

The following pic is the way the diagrams show the battery cable routing on the 400 HO. Mine also has the batter cable tube screwed to the engine mount to be routed under the manifold.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Also got the spark plug wire mounting brackets bolted on tonight (lazy night) they look great and I have installed a correction cap and ordered Pertronix flamethrower 7mm wires, as opposed to 8mm which will not fit in my loom.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks good to me thats how i did the battery cable, i am using 3 tube headers so there's good clearance for the other wires, just make sure the tube and wires are as far away from the manifolds as you can get them, its tight down there.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got some heat shielding from work, full of fiberglass. Good enough for a jet engine, good enough for me.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Going to heat shrink the bundle of three wires together, put them through this, grease up the whole shooting match and force it through the tube.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So, this relay does not exist... I have scoured the internet and all parts places. I called Littelfuse (who manufactured it) they transferred me to the "Autiomotive department" who told me they had no way of tracing it back, he then said "since it is a GTO, you should call ford and ask them" :shutme I am out of ideas, so tomorrow I will drill the rivets and find a donor relay to rob the magnet wire from (since electronics stores no longer exist), and I shall attempt to re-wind the coil and find some rivets that fit for the contacts. I am certain this relay is the original and it is NOT the correct 68 horn relay.










I'll post picks this week of the attempted rebuild. If they could do it in 68, I can do it now.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That horn relay that you bought from Ames looks just like the one that's been in my car for over 30 years. Don't know if it is original or not.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought a horn relay fro my '65 from Lectric Limited. They have the correct GM spec stuff. They're on the 'net. Neat project you have there, and excellent progress. I repainted my gold '67 convertible 1968 Flambeau Burgundy because I liked the color so much. That was back in '93, and is still looks good. I had my top done in 1985, and it's still fine, too. They last a LONG time if cared for! Keep posting!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> That horn relay that you bought from Ames looks just like the one that's been in my car for over 30 years. Don't know if it is original or not.


That one is the one in every other 68 I have seen... I dont know why mine is different. Perhaps an early model year change or something? You can see the mounting holes dont line up and the harness doesnt reach the correct one...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> I bought a horn relay fro my '65 from Lectric Limited. They have the correct GM spec stuff. They're on the 'net. Neat project you have there, and excellent progress. I repainted my gold '67 convertible 1968 Flambeau Burgundy because I liked the color so much. That was back in '93, and is still looks good. I had my top done in 1985, and it's still fine, too. They last a LONG time if cared for! Keep posting!


Nice looking car! I am also partial to the color and I hope my resto lasts that long! Just checked out Lectric limited, they have a great selection thanks! I will email them a pic of my problem relay in case my relay rebuild goes awry. 
:cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, Flambeau. I've had the car since '83. Put about 130,000 miles on it since. I was referred to Lectric LImited by Pete Serio, who is the "go to" guy when it comes to Pontiac dash and shifter restorations. Lectric Limited sells the right, calibrated for your car sending units, relays, etc. I installed one of their temp senders in my '65 GTO, and the gauge read properly for the first time in years. The regular parts house stuff is very generic, and is not calibrated for our old Pontiacs. Their stuff is not super cheap, but it's top quality, and it's the "right stuff". Impressive restoration you're doing, and you're making great time. I fell in love with the Flambeau Burgundy while working on a customer's 68 GTO hardtop in the early '80's. It was a super sharp looking car. As I said earlier, keep us updated!!
Jeff


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree What he said. I nearly had a heart attack when the factory temp gauge on my 69 shot past 230.... luckily I was sitting in the garage at the time and had my hand-held infrared probe doo-dad handy. It told me pretty quickly that the gauge was lying. I replaced the sending unit with the correct one from Lectric Limited --- problem solved.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys. I will definitely be talking to them as the resto wears on!

So I enacted the starter wire plan tonight. A load of silicone spray and a fair amount of grunting later I got the starter wires through the heat shield. New ring terminal on the ignition wire and a new spade terminal on the choke wire pretty much sum up my evening.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Though it was tight, I think the sleeve will really protect the wire against the manifold heat. now the trick will be getting the starter m ounted with 4 inches of slack to play with... Sounds like a problem for tomorrow.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Last pic is the highly anticipated wiring behind the alternator. New split loom on the way to replace the BULL#%& they pass off as split loom at auto parts stores these days!










Turns out the positive cable routes straight down and not over the first strap on the wheel well, pics to follow...


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

FlambeauHO, 
I've really enjoyed reading about your progress. Can't wait to see it all together and running.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Josh, same with your thread!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

RustWrangler said:


> Nice Looking Car, Good luck on your project glad you were able to keep it and bring it back to its glory!


Thanks! Me too. Not quite back to its glory yet, but its getting closer!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

*Foiled again*

So, due to the arrangement of the relays interior, I will be unable to rebuild it... The magnet wire has 4 broken ends, so two coils and I don't have a pinout or anything to help there. Worse yet, the rivets are not something I can procure and due to the design the magnet wire would have to be soldered to the wire before pulling the rivets. 
Guess its 1 bolt on the 68 style until I locate this one at a swap meet or something.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So I have about 15 hours into horn relay research. I now know more than I care to and none of it helps me. Time to move on and focus on the positive! 

Tonight the starter gets connected and mounted up. Maybe some packages will come while I am at work. Hopefully that stuff will go smoothly and then I can continue tying up loose ends in the engine compartment, can't wait to get this thing on jacks!! although I don't know that I can afford to start cracking on the undercarriage right now, lots of money to be spent down there.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Well tonight was an epic fail, Got the starter in after a 1 hour fight but i'm not thrilled with the tightness of the ignition wire. I have a lot of electrical gremlins that I wasn't aware of. For example, I have no power to a good portion of dash components... Ran out of time to troubleshoot.

Not a good night


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you will find that the little things are sometimes the most frustrating and time consuming....took me three nights just trying to get the dash bezels off to put the wood dash insert in....when you get stalled on one thing jump to another, it will all come together eventually, still working elec. gremlins out of the Tempest (brake and turn signals).


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> you will find that the little things are sometimes the most frustrating and time consuming....took me three nights just trying to get the dash bezels off to put the wood dash insert in....when you get stalled on one thing jump to another, it will all come together eventually, still working elec. gremlins out of the Tempest (brake and turn signals).


Yeah, definitely time to move on!

On the upside, I picked up the powdercoated underhood components today.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, did you confirm the starter wires don't go down the gap between the manifold and the head on the HO, or are you sure it goes down the front of the block and you just got the wrong harness? Matt


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes I confirmed in the GTO restoration guide the routing of the harness. And of course the tube was already bolted to the motor mount on both the HO and the ram air in 68. Everything should be pretty close to original routing, of course as soon as I see a concours HO I will be taking spy photos and tidying up my mistakes. Hope the starter works, I dont want to have that wrestling match again!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, got the powdercoated components on the car, they look great $$$ more than buying new parts though. Decided I would tackle one of the electric problems each night. To start with I believe the baking soda from the blasting has corroded every connector on the car... So I started with the no crank issue praying it wasnt the starter or solenoid after last nights battle. Simple enough, ign goes straight through neutral switch to solenoid. Went straight for neutral safety and it fell apart in my hand.

Looks like they are only 30 bucks but mines connectors bend 90 degrees toward the floor board and none of the ones I see online do. I think Lucas electronics outfitted this GTO haha. 

So bridged the neutral safety and we have crank, although, not so much as to smeer the break-in lube off the cam. 

I have no dash lights, printed circuit is fried.
No blower motor 

I am trying not to get ahead of myself because I am NOT on the interior yet, but, regrettably the dash is the central location for all electric systems and it is becoming harder to ignore. Every day is another 100$ part or worse, this resto is rapidly approaching the 30k mark keeping paint in mind. Disheartening to say the least I just want to get a whole dash harness but I am trying to avoid it.
Pics of dash harness to come....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Flambeau, I recommend you contact Peter Serio. He is on the Performance Years forum and he is the expert in all things GTO electrical. He is a class act and a stand up guy, and his main goal seems to be to help get as many old Pontiacs back on the road as possible. He may have a complete dash cluster for your car and it might be very, very reasonable. He's in Ohio, I believe, but does stuff on line.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Flambeau, I recommend you contact Peter Serio. He is on the Performance Years forum and he is the expert in all things GTO electrical. He is a class act and a stand up guy, and his main goal seems to be to help get as many old Pontiacs back on the road as possible. He may have a complete dash cluster for your car and it might be very, very reasonable. He's in Ohio, I believe, but does stuff on line.


Thanks! If it comes down to replacement of any harnesses I will give him a shout. I am going to try to salvage this one first. Mostly in the interest of cash...

So I bought some contact cleaner and dielectric gease and got started on connectors tonight. Started out on each connector with some WD40 and an acid brush to clean off the light corrosion, then compressed air, contact cleaner, compressed air again and a good shot of dielectric grease. I'll do every connector in the car and maybe i'll get rid of some of the resistance/ voltage drop issues. I am going to start decorating under the dash because that will be my home for the next few weeks.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, tonight I cleaned up the connectors on the trunk harness and all connectors on the underhood harness except trans. still working under dash, removed old radio cage, convertible jerry rigged switch, ashtray etc to ease access.


















Ordered MB Quart 6x9's for the back and 6.5's for the kick panels and a dual voice coil 4x10 for the dash speaker. 100 ft of black 18ga speaker wire and although this stuff is out of order it will allow me to close up the trunk. When the time comes im ordering the USA-630 head unit onto which I will install a bluetooth receiver and a stealth antenna (shaved mine) All and all it should be a pretty original look and good sound.

Thats all for today.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Received 6X9'S, they don't clear the mounting location and I refuse to cut anything so I will be devising some sort of a mounting plate that will clear the top when its down. Pics to come


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

For any of you guys that don't know them I have had really good luck with the quality of MBQuart speakers, they are handmade in Germany and have excellent sound quality.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like I will have to do a slight bit of modifying to the 6x9 mounting hole... Just some 1" notches or so but I hate to have to cut the sheetmetal at all.

Got in some good split loom tonight and started doing some of my engine harness, coming along nicely.


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking Good Flam! Thats a perty motor  keep pluckin away at her.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

'Tis indeed a thing of beauty :cheers 

I do love me some ***** Power.... 

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So I started speaker fitment tonight, was able to get one side nearly completed. Hate cutting sheetmetal but I'm gonna make it look pretty so whatever... never selling it.



















An hour later with the body saw and a grinder, making some progress.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Turned out great, sprayed with two coats of undercoating and tomorrow I will install the RH speaker and associated wiring. The trimming will allow minimal interference with the convertible top when retracted, otherwise I would have mounted stand-offs to the sheet metal for necessary clearance. Its not like there is any speaker enclosure to be concerned with.

New HVLP gun from HF today, gonna respray the trunk with satin clear because I dont like the haze.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

got the RH speaker installed this morning, turned out great. All wires will be soldered in the stereo system, I despise spade terminals. I will be running both speaker wires with the factory harness up to the dash as soon as either one of my two friction tape orders comes in.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Everything looks great!!
Wish my motor would have stayed looking that clean!! But 5 years of running hard every summer has taken it's tole on the engine paint finish.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! Getting there, a few more months of work :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Notice the damage just to the left of the speaker hole I am cutting. I am not sure but I think I attempted to "cut" out that hole to accomadate a speaker back when I was a teenager. Looks more like I tried to tear it with pliers and a hacksaw...  Good to know that my capabilities have expanded since then haha.

Last pic is of the finished product, now back to the engine compartment and clearcoat + wiring harness in the trunk. Looking really forward to starting on the interior after I finish the undercarriage (everything else). The current plan is to clean up the floorboards and give them any attention they need (no rust at all except under back seats) Then I plan to spray the interior with Flambeau burgundy and start putting it together to be ready for the exterior paintjob in the spring.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice layout....gotta have the tunes...:cool What are your plans for tuner and amps??


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> very nice layout....gotta have the tunes...:cool What are your plans for tuner and amps??


Tuner will be the USA-630, the one that looks like an old AM radio. I am going to put a bluetooth receiver at the AUX input and just play music from my phone. I will mount a stealth antenna in the car because I shaved mine. The USA-630 also has a USB input to play music from a thumbdrive or whatever, I'll run it into the glovebox. No amps, not big on bass anymore (Now that i'm old) and the only way I would run any amp is if the head unit didnt drive my highs, but I think that head unit does 220 RMS should be ample... Moreover, its a loud V8 convertible and I won't be able to hear S%*T anyway.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Cut the Pertronix 7mm spark plug wires to length today. They look great and fit the factory looms. The correction cap keeps everything tidied up at the distributor.



















More pics of wires to come


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the paint for the trunk today, also got some 60% gloss black and a pint of Flambeau for interior touch up and small parts.





































Trunk turned out great, now we'll see how the satin clear turns out. Heaters running in the garage...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Wires finished up, pretty clean look. Hope this thing runs...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Worked on the convertible top most of the day today, spent a couple hours with a terry cloth and wd40 getting 40 years of sludge off the top frame and all accessible joints. Then I went back with the PB CPC spray grease on the joints and finished off with silicone spray for all the newish weatherstripping. Header bow and a few small parts will need to be repainted, haven't got a game plan for that yet. After it was cleaned up and lubed I hooked the actuators back up to the frame and started work on the electrical side. It will need a new convertible top switch when I get to the interior portion of the resto. Got the top working smoothly and after a few runs to cycle the system through I retracted the top where it will stay for the remainder of the resto.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Started tearing into the dash today, got the dash pad off and you can see all of the baking soda in the pic, so sidenote:

I don't recommend the use of soda blasting unless your car is completely torn apart, one of the spiffs advertised is that it can be done with trim etc in place. I have been cleaning this S&*T out of everything in the car and while it looks great stripped, your electrical system will not appreciate it. My car did sit for a while before I was able to really start cleaning it out though...

Debating now whether to remove the whole dash or not. It looks like it would be a royal pain in the ass. Any input? Wiring in there needs TLC as do all the switches. Removed the glovebox today, dash speaker and fiinally got the blower motor working (switch needs rebuild)

Also added coolant and primed the oil pump today, had good flow to all lifters and I am getting closer to the maiden start.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got my friction tape in today, re-wrapped the trunk harness all the way back and got it reinstalled. Managed to knock my dash pad off the car in the process and put a nice hole in it :-( Expensive mistake...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Took the gauge cluster out tonight, definitely out of order but it needed to be done. Gonna take the rest of the dash out, all padding was used for nesting by rodents over the years. I plan to repaint everything under the dash and start from scratch. Might replace the dash harness if I can find one for a decent price.

Gauge cluster came out smoothly, but there is A LOT of work to be done as you can see.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Keep em coming, and good luck!

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Tonight I will try to get the dash out or at least make some headway. Instruments are out and i'll get the rest of the harness out and see if I can't figure out what attaches this mother to the body.

Current plan after its out is:
1. Extensive cleaning
2. priming
3. Spray Flambeau
4. Install new pads and jute etc.
5. Sell kidney and replace all necessary dash components during interior build up phase.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the dash harness out, should make it easier to clean up the fuse box. Hoping to avoid buying a new one for 500$


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks to be in good shape. Good call on labeling some of those lone wires. :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

It appears that the metal portion of the dash is not removeable? Is that the case? Looks like it's welded in, that really throws a monkey wrench in my plans for repainting etc. Damn the luck


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the heater core out tonight, pretty good shape, snapped a few pics of the under-dash area. Mostly passenger side work tonight, bead blasted the fuse box and cleaned it up.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Good example of why I don't feel like doing wiring on the car when I get home...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the heater core cover cleaned up, bought some stuff called Chassis Saver at my local PPG place (Automotive Painters Supply) they said its just like POR15, we'll find out soon. I sprayed the first coat on this afternoon and it came out pretty good. I'm going to reduce the next coat a little more because it didnt come out perfectly smooth. If I can get this smooth I plan to use this on the outside of the dash for its durability.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if i send the Tempest down can you trace my column/rear harness gremlins and re-finish the trunk?...........very nice work your doing, thats exactly why i don't show the wife pics of the high end kitchens we do, have already re-done our twice in 12 years.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> if i send the Tempest down can you trace my column/rear harness gremlins and re-finish the trunk?...........very nice work your doing, thats exactly why i don't show the wife pics of the high end kitchens we do, have already re-done our twice in 12 years.


Thanks! Tell you what, if you remodel my kitchen I'll take care of the Tempest


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Heater core cover turned out great, debating whether or not to order the seal kit for the box, all seals were rough although the strip caulk is surprisingly pliable. The Frame Saver paint is pretty amazing, self levels really nicely and is durable as hell.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Went ahead and purchased a new heater core as long as I was in there. I would hate to have a heater core leak all over my new interior... 32.99 lifetime warranty at Advance. Will need all new heater cables as well... down the road

Had to break today to clean garage, it was getting pretty hard to navigate in there.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Back to work, pulled the steering column, brake pedal assembly and parking brake assembly.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Half an hour with the wire wheel and a scotch brite and a coat of rust encapsulator and its looking pretty good under there. Removed all the old jute and dash insulation and ordered new ones. Ordered a glovebox and any dash odds and ends I could find.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Factory red oxide was in good shape so I left it, think I'll spray the firewall flambeau tomorrow up to the red oxide and down to the floor pan. Ordered Heater core box seal kit and new strip caulk.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the floor stripped down to the floor pan and primed this morning, hoping to spray color tonight if I have time.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Put a coat of Flambeau down tonight, looks good so I think i'll hit the floor pans as well, Lots of prep to do...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

FlambeauHO said:


> Well, tonight I cleaned up the connectors on the trunk harness and all connectors on the underhood harness except trans. still working under dash, removed old radio cage, convertible jerry rigged switch, ashtray etc to ease access.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent project, you're doing fenomenal work! I see you have an OE looking fuse block, where did you purchase it? I have a huge Painless block that I'm having difficulty finding a spot to mount it. I don't want to start splicing wires to lengthen them and mount the block elsewhere. It appears to be a very good unit, just too big....

Thanks,
68'


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

"Excellent project, you're doing fenomenal work! I see you have an OE looking fuse block, where did you purchase it? I have a huge Painless block that I'm having difficulty finding a spot to mount it. I don't want to start splicing wires to lengthen them and mount the block elsewhere. It appears to be a very good unit, just too big....

Thanks,
68'"

Thanks! That does look like a large fuse block, mine is the original block and I was able to glass bead the spring clips where the fuses insert to clean off the buildup (necessary after the soda blast) The only downside is that I lost the markings for which fuse goes where so I'll have someone on the forum take a pic of their 68 block and I'll print it out and keep it in the glove box... I call it a stealth block :cool

Hard to see the dimensions of your painless block in the pic but maybe you could remove the large cage from around it (cut)? looks like it might fit without it... Or maybe call Painless and see if they will exchange it for the proper one?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a couple of pix that may help. They're from my buddies '68 vert:

















This may help too, although it doesn't give the amps....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I knew what I was getting when I bought the block. Just didn't realize the size. I wanted to convert to the new style of fuses. Can't take the cage off because that's where the wires need to connect on each side. Maybe I'll take a dremel tool to the contacts to clean them up...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! that side pic really shows the depth of that block! I would love to do an ATC fuse conversion but that would be a bear to mount in there. A dremel would work great with a wire wheel... as would soda blasting pretty low pressure. CRC contact cleaner or LPS No flash will remove the white lettering so beware. Lots of compressed air and a Dremel wire wheel gets my vote.

Thanks for the pics! Now I can put my fuses back in there


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got lots of parts in today, dash insulation, firewall insulation and all the heater box seals etc...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Couldn't figure out where the upper dash insulation installed. Very strange setup, so moved on to the RH floor pan and got a coat of primer down after cleaning it up. All seals are installed on the heater core box and on the blower motor housing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!! It's always nice when it starts going back together!! :cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Is that firewall padding the $30 one from Ames? If so, did it install without any issuse? Looks like you are moving along at a good pace there, keep it up.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

This is the 30 dollar one from Ames, couldn't justify the 150 dollar molded... I had no problems at all with the padding and would highly recommend it to replace the deteriorated original, easy to install with dash gutted...


Working on dash components today while I have some down time. Heater switch and panel turned out good. Tach and gauges can't be cleaned because the paint comes off the faces. For the moment I hit them with compressed air and cleaned the best I could. The printed circuit on the back of the cluster will need to be replaced due to damage and a fried trace from my vast electrical experience as a teenager... 82$!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

This should be the last of the baking soda I will encounter throughout the car except for maybe a bit on the undercarriage. I unfortunately will have to replace the instrument housing (399$) because of the radio cutout. That and the dash pad will be the most expensive interior components that I will require I think.

Need to contact justdashes.com, I understand that they will re-vaccum form my dash pad. I wonder how much $


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Rukee said:


> Sweet!! It's always nice when it starts going back together!! :cheers


It is indeed, I look forward to the day when I can install the carpet and all remaining interior components! :willy:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Take that fan switch apart and clean all the contacts and apply dielectric grease sparingly. Careful when you pull it apart so you know how all the pieces fit. Just dashes will be somewhere between 500 to 700.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

got the under dash insulation installed last night, used 3M spray adhesive.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

stripped the dash and primed it and had to pull the fender back off while reinstalling the heater core.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Started painting the steering column and brake pedal assembly


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Take that fan switch apart and clean all the contacts and apply dielectric grease sparingly. Careful when you pull it apart so you know how all the pieces fit. Just dashes will be somewhere between 500 to 700.


Thanks, switch is all cleaned up. I hope I can find a dash pad cheaper than that. I don't want a cap and I'm not looking to spend that much


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the passenger floorboard painted yesterday, came out nice.










Steering column was too shiny for me so i hit it with a coat of semi gloss clear and took it down a bit with medium cut polish. Has a nice sheen a lot closer to 60% now. Sprayed the dash tonight but the topcoat did not like some of my primer and it peeled up a bit so i'll be stripping that down again tomorrow


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Good work! :cheers:

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Good work! :cheers:
> 
> Bear


Thanks man! It's coming along nicely, I have an unexpected (and well deserved:lol day off tomorrow so back to the paint store for more paint. I realized today while looking for epoxy primer in my cabinet that this restoration has really expanded my haz locker stock :cheers :


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

your banging away at that thing....great work, wish you were close so i could buy you a few beers and have a second set of eyes and hands to help me track my electric gremlins. LOL...that locker will be full by the time your done.


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow looking good! your flying along with that thing, you'll be drivin and smilin soon.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> your banging away at that thing....great work, wish you were close so i could buy you a few beers and have a second set of eyes and hands to help me track my electric gremlins. LOL...that locker will be full by the time your done.


Me too! would be nice to have some Pontiac guys in the area... This seems to be a Chevy city  Any time you're in town my garage is open.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

RustWrangler said:


> Wow looking good! your flying along with that thing, you'll be drivin and smilin soon.


Thanks! After all this work I'll probably be driving it like an old lady and going around puddles and dirt etc. :rofl: Can't wait to get it on the road though!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Spent yesterday putting on three coats of POR 15 on the dash. Wish I hadn't now... has to be top coated anyway because of UV but it came out good with a few small bubbles or splatter. I messed with everything on my gun but this stuff is not made for an ultra visible dash top coat in my opinion. Plus I hate to spray anything that has Xylene as a solvent... hell, anything with X in the name is bad when sprayed haha. Will wet sand with 320 and go back with 60 percent tonight or tomorrow. That will make for about 9 coats and 15 hours on the dash


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got a good coat on the dash last night, wet sanded with 320 and re masked the flat black up top.










Put down three coats of 60 percent black and they came out beautifully. I guess nine coats is the magic number. The POR is hard to paint even while sanded it wanted to sag. Mixed the paint thick and pretty hot and sprayed at a higher pressure.

Finally!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Next is dash reassembly, looking forward to getting the steering column and wiring back in. Also moving closer to the maiden start.

While masking the dash I had some blue painters masking tape over the door holding some plastic down and when I removed it the gray primer came up with it  So this means the gray primer did not adhere to the green coat below it. Very disappointing, I am going to have to sand down the whole car now to be sure the topcoat is going to adhere properly. This is awful because it ads a F*&^load of work and hours to my end product but at least I found out now and not after the BC/CC.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I HATE it when the paint flys off the car as your driving!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FlambeauHO said:


> Next is dash reassembly, looking forward to getting the steering column and wiring back in. Also moving closer to the maiden start.
> 
> While masking the dash I had some blue painters masking tape over the door holding some plastic down and when I removed it the gray primer came up with it  So this means the gray primer did not adhere to the green coat below it. Very disappointing, I am going to have to sand down the whole car now to be sure the topcoat is going to adhere properly. This is awful because it ads a F*&^load of work and hours to my end product but at least I found out now and not after the BC/CC.


Sucks, but you're lucky to have found it out now instead of later. Which primer were you using? Make sure to check the tech sheets - they should have information about how to properly prepare the substrate for best adhesion.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Rukee said:


> Yeah, I HATE it when the paint flys off the car as your driving!!


I wish that were the case :lol:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

It was an epoxy green and then a gray coat of 2k a couple months later.

I guess I will be doing a lot of sanding, not taking any chances on the topcoat... At least sanding isnt expensive, time I have, money I am getting low on.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got my christmas gift from my mom, perfect timing for my dash completion!! What a gift!



















arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finished cleaning out the passenger floorboard and got it primed with a coat of epoxy primer. Also primed the glovebox, turned out great, I will try to get some color down tonight. After that is finished I can begin wiring the dash and reinstalling the shifter assembly etc.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Can't wait to get a coat of 60 percent on the glovebox door to match up with the dash.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Driver's side floor panel is sprayed, left all pliable strip caulking in place. Its been doing it's job for 40 years, who am I to remove it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

were ever your seams are for the replacment floor pans should be sealed with a body sealer.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

No replacements, all original floor pans. All the caulking is still in place, bought a new box just in case.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Started assembling dash carrier tonight. Didn't run into any major problems although there were a couple small brackets I didn't label. Should be able to figure out their locations once its back in the car.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok, I finally have to ask, you are going to put in the woodgrain insert?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Absolutely, it's on order along with some other items.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice! Where did you get the dash plated? Did the gauge cluster openings get painted the correct blue/green color? I think I still have a pic of the back of my dash before I took it apart, I could post that for you when I get on my home computer.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Nice! Where did you get the dash plated? Did the gauge cluster openings get painted the correct blue/green color? I think I still have a pic of the back of my dash before I took it apart, I could post that for you when I get on my home computer.


Carrier is from the parts place. Gauges are all original and in decent shape. That would be great if you could post a pic!

Can't decide if I want to keep the dash tach or go the hood tach route. Dash tach didn't work when I was young so if I can't fix it ill probably go with a hood tach...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Have to look at the openings they could be black, not sure.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is the pic, I wish I had taken more, it wasn't all that helpful when I was putting it back together. Before you put the decal on, paint the edges that will show either black or dark brown. I don't know if it's too late to change your order, but Performance Years sells a decal that is supposed to be a lot thicker and fit better (I found out after I bought the cheap one). Tape your dash edges before you put the insert back in so you don't scratch your paint (ask me how I know that). It worked out for the best because I told the painter guy to change the lower dash from the 60% gloss that I scratched to gloss which looks much better.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks! that pic answers my question about the bracket locations. What is that wire coming off of the twist in back-light bulbs? Mine doesn't have that, all of mine are the black ones twisted onto the printed circuit.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Went through the dash harness tonight, cleaned every wire individually and re-loomed the harness. Cleaned all connectors with LPS no flash and corrosionX followed by di-electric grease. Only had one broken wire which I replaced. Found one that looks like it used to be the second tach backlight but not sure yet. My printed circuit was burned up by me long ago so I never had backlights... Hopefully they will work this go around.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent! I do all my best restoration work inside the house, too!!! It's warm and clean!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Excellent! I do all my best restoration work inside the house, too!!! It's warm and clean!!


Me too, or at work 

Got a couple hours of work in tonight. Reinstalled the dash harness and the steering column. Column seal gave me fits but it finally worked with some TLC. Wiring slowly found its way back to its final resting place. Tomorow I will try to hook a few more things up and inch closer to the maiden start.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the aft portion of the interior sprayed with epoxy primer tonight. Will take some pics and spray color in the AM. Getting pretty close to undercarriage time! Stalling as long as I can haha. Debating about how deep to tear into the convertible frame, its in pretty good shape.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

got the glovebox and ashtray sprayed to.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Had 3 runs in the back seat area paint, irregular surface and all. I will be sanding those and painting them after they cure for a day or two. On to other areas, Received my Dual voice coil 4x10 speaker for the dash from Custom Autosound. Initial impression is pretty good. Case is relatively soft metal and mounting bracket required tweaking to hold speaker firmly against dash. I may make a new bracket for it, I'll see how I feel when it goes in.



















Ordered stereo and anxiously await its arrival...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Pulled the His+Hers setup out for refinishing. Its not in bad shape but the chrome is worn off. I called my first chrome plating company today and was quoted 125 for the shifter handle. Lifetime warranty but pretty pricey, I estimate total chroming costs for all smal parts there at around 1000$ so I will shop around for now. May end up doing it later for stuff that is easy to access.



















Assembly was pretty grungy, I degreased and bead blasted.










Spent the weekend making this sweet paint booth. Haha
Sprayed with two coats of black epoxy primer and off to work.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's the guys I used, they do hexavalent chrome. How does the chrome look on the vent window frames and front valence trim? You are going to repaint an area that no one will ever see?

Custom Plating Specialist, Inc. - For all your chroming needs!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, I will know it's there. Thanks for the refererral! I'll call them for a quote. Were they reasonable? (If there is such a thing as reasonable chrome pricing haha) Thanks!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Paint turned out great, reassembling until I figure out the chrome situation.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finished up the shifter.










Gently bead blasted the quarter window panels. They are in great shape


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Set out to repair my printed circuit today to save the 82.00 places want for a reproduction. I had fried a trace as a teenager trying to repair my dash lights. Just soldered a 22 gauge wire to each end of the trace.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! Been there, done that on an old chevy truck!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Big order came in tonight, New stereo head unit, heater cables, vinyl cluster decal, neutral switch etc...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Fitment of vinyl from Ames was decent. A few gaps around items etc... I give it a 7 out of 10. Radio I cannot comment on yet, fitment in dash is great but I will need to make a bracket to support the front of the radio in my cutout dash. One of the dials will need to be cut. More to come on that.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got to work on the radio bracket today. Used .032 aluminum for ease of use and accessibility. Bracket has to support the front of the radio and align it perfectly with the bezel so I had to temp install the dash tonight. Finshed the bracket and mocked it up this evening, tomorrow I will remove it for paint and finish work. Screws in the front will be countersunk and flush after final assembly instead of button heads. So far I do not know that this radio would fit a stock dash without some work to the mounts but overall sizing is excellent. After reassembly I will go ahead and hook it up to test speakers, I already powered it up on the bench to make sure it worked.  big step out of the way, 3 day weekend I anticipate lots of progress.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finished, just have to swap in the countersunk screws when I get them and organize the wiring!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got the rear left quarter window installed and working today, also dropped the trans pan. Situation inside is not too bad considering it has not been off in 12 years. I decided to skip rebuilding the tranny because it worked great last time the car was driven. I replaced the front main and tailshaft seals, trans pan gasket and filter kit to come. I also have a master rebuild kit with bands for the tranny when the time comes. Trying to keep myself occupied away from the dash until I get the hardware tomorrow.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Epic fail on dash install last night. Making adjustments to radio bracket and getting different hardware for tonight's attempt.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Its in!!


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

That looks great Flambeau!!! :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks!

Ordered the carpet today and a load of other parts from Ames. Should be in next week. Painted the ash tray, glove box door and steering column filler.










Hard to see but also finished support bracket for the back of the radio.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the car started today, Detailed in the maiden start thread. Had some problems such as exhaust leak and sh&* paint on the intake manifold. Also my corrected distributor cap does not seem to work but other than that it seemed to run very well. Exhaust manifold and passenger head will have to come offf and get re-planed. Intake manifold will be repainted with something that can withstand fuel. Power steering pump (new reman) sounds like a bearing is toast... Think thats about it but it could be worse right? Well it was, garage door broke and fell almost on the car and then wedged itself in the tracks above it. Doesnt look terrible in the pics but it ripped mounts out of the ceiling and bent the frame badly, also broke some glass. I donned a motorcycle helmet and jacket and disassembled it one section at a time to lower it, had to cut both cables as I think one drum failed. And lucky for me its a hurricane door so it weighs a F%^& ton. We'll find out how much that is going to cost later this week.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Link to maiden run video, audio on phone is not good, when I rev it sounds like popping.

http://vid436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/abusch13/GTO/VID_20120122_140133.mp4

http://vid436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/abusch13/GTO/VID_20120122_140400.mp4


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Garage door fixed today, working on wiring under dash for the moment. Fixing indicator lights and cleaning up. Cigarette lighter and affiliated parts will be here Thursday.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Fired the car up again today, ran beautifully except for the exhaust leak. Tried another video but phone audio is not sufficient ... let it run for about ten minutes at 2000 and then cranked the idle down to around 1000. Tach works but is nowhere close to correct, it reads 1300 or so at close to 3000 rpm's. I will try to rectify that later. Everything sounded great and oil pressure and temp were right on. No leaks yet!

Finished cleaning up wiring under the dash and hooked up all the new heater cables. Ran everything through split loom and am awaiting the carpet+ insulation arrival tomorrow. After that goes in it's pretty much undercarriage time except for taking the manifold and head in.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

What better to come home too?










Insulation under the carpet weighed about 40 lbs and was pretty well thought out. It layed very smoothly with no real trimming.










Everything went pretty smoothly, carpet required a fair bit of trimming and all brackets and holes had to be cut out as expected.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

New insulation for behind rear seat, good bit of trimming.










New convertible top switch and got a new cigarette lighter and bezel. Dash is complete except for the glove box lock cylinder which I broke trying to remove it. 38 dollars, for future readers there is a release hole on the back of the cylinder and it will NOT unscrew from the door without putting a paper clip or something in it!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Awsum dood :cheers

How are you feeling about it?

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow you are flying right along there. Make sure the accelerator has full travel, the guy that put my carpet in f'ed that up and now he(or I) will have to replace.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Were did you get the carpet and sound deading?? That was one of the only things I didn't replace in my interior. That and my console could stand to be refurbished.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Awsum dood :cheers
> 
> How are you feeling about it?
> 
> Bear


Well, I feel financially sodomized with no free time. Wouldn't have it any other way! :rofl:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Rukee said:


> Were did you get the carpet and sound deading?? That was one of the only things I didn't replace in my interior. That and my console could stand to be refurbished.


Thanks 4SPD!

I got it from Ames, bought the kit that comes with the carpet, sound deadener and Fisher thresholds for around 250+shipping. I chose the rubber sound deadener instead of the paper backed OEM tar style because of cleanliness and it seemed more effective.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got the car on jacks and started tearing apart the suspension. New convertible top switch is installed and both driver and passenger seats are cleaned up and installed. Pics of seat to come when phone charges.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Those are a few before pics of the wheel well and suspension. Disc brake conversion and 1" drop coils to come. Also all polyurethane bushings etc. I plan on taking a HUGE pile of parts to the powder coating place and making them an offer :cool


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Tank is down, put up a good fight though.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good!

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

:


BearGFR said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Bear


Thanks!! It's gonna get a lot worse before it gets better lol 

Undercarriage is a gonna need a lot of TLC and $. I am deathly afraid that body mount bolts are going to break off when I go to remove them... Or spin the capture nuts.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

As you can see there's a lot of work to be done!! I should have all undercarriage components removed by tomorrow... Already got the left suspension off, rear shocks and springs, exhaust etc. Just have the crossmember, rear end, 4 link and right suspension left to remove and its cleaning time!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the rear end out tonight, crossmember, upper and lower trailing arms. All that's left is the left hand front in the morning.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Started cleaning the undercarriage today and realized it is going to take me years to get it ready for paint. I am regretting not pulling the body off very much right now. Gonna try to lure some friends with beer to come help scrape.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

very nice project, great job documenting the restore. I am in the middle of the same process on a 68 ho car I recently purchased. I may be picking your brain on a few things coming up.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

teamwoody72 said:


> very nice project, great job documenting the restore. I am in the middle of the same process on a 68 ho car I recently purchased. I may be picking your brain on a few things coming up.


Thanks! Good luck and hope I can help! :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Made some progress this weekend, was able provide beer to lure 2 friends to help. Found some rot in the LH wheel well that was not visible... Will have to be addressed, its where the body is spot welded to the wheel well and it is all the way through the wheel well. should be an easy patch job.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

case of bear beats $60.00+ an hour per man at the resto shop....looking good Flambeau...:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh hell, better sell off that rust bucket.. to me!! Sweet ride. Clean as that car is, body mounts should come right out if you are nice to them. I would just replace them and clean around the areas without a body off, unless you really want to do the frame. Even if you take it off you'll have it done and ready to bolt back on in a week, so go for it! Love the car, looks great.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks instigator! Beer works every time!

Stang, If the motor and tranny weren't in I would pull the body off. I wish I had now that I have seen how much time the undercarriage will take!

Gas tank looks amazing for 70.00 shipped!! Can't say if it holds gas yet but i'll be brazing the new neck on in a few weeks.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

A couple pics of the progress, this is slow going. I have about 8 hours in the trunk pan and it didnt even have much undercoating. The idea is to leave enough behind for the por15 to grip to. At this rate the undercarriage will take about another month easily...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

POR 15 doesn't stick well to clean surfaces, it want's something to bite to. So, it wants some rust to stick to, so too clean is not good. You may be overkilling the chassis. Where did the car come from as it has a bit of surface rust. Did you try to take the body bolts out yet?
You can still pull the body off with the motor/tranny in, just back the car into the garage and roll the chassis out after the body is lifted.
Hard to think of leaving anything undone after all the detailed work you have done, I get cha..


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Was out of town for the weekend but got a little work done this morning, picked up a new DA and 25 60 grit discs to aid in the cleaning. Also removed both fenders and inner fender wells. Got tires pulled off of rims including spare and dropped the rims off to be sandblasted. Found a place that will blast all 5 for 90 bucks which isnt a steal but they won't fit in my cabinet...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

jetstang said:


> POR 15 doesn't stick well to clean surfaces, it want's something to bite to. So, it wants some rust to stick to, so too clean is not good. You may be overkilling the chassis. Where did the car come from as it has a bit of surface rust. Did you try to take the body bolts out yet?
> You can still pull the body off with the motor/tranny in, just back the car into the garage and roll the chassis out after the body is lifted.
> Hard to think of leaving anything undone after all the detailed work you have done, I get cha..


Gonna go over everything with 40 grit after its bare metal and then use the metal ready to etch it. The POR guys said that should be good, in areas that have light surface rust I will hit them with a hand metal brush and not the high speed wheel.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

About time you got back to work, you were denying us pictures. Why do two of your rims have the colors reversed? I have never seen that. Are you going to drive this car or is it gonna be a trialer queen?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

It's gonna be a Sunday and show driver. I don't know why the rims were reversed, very strange. Not much excitement lately... just stripping undercarriage.

Received energy suspension master kit today


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I would just knock off the loose scale, prep and por15 the underside. You are doing a lot of extra work taking down to bare metal. You damn Florida guys can work on your cars in winter, I just look out in my garage with all the parts I still need to put on and shiver at how cold it is out there. My safe-t-trac and I are waiting until it's at least 50 deg out there on that cold concrete. When I was in my 20's, I would be out there if it was 30 deg, those days are long gone. Keep up the good work man. Any idea on when you are going to get it painted?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope to have it painted by summer but I'm not really sure... it has been decent weather here but not warm enough to spray any parts. I think I'm about 20% done with the undercarriage.

Got the rims back today, they look really good.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got one wheel well prepped for the POR15. I wanted to get the wheel wells done as a test of my prep work, color etc. As soon as I have a 16 hour period I will get three coats down on it. I had to leave before the Prep & Ready dried but it has a nice white coating over it now.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Picked up a gallon of Ospho that will be getting sprayed on the rims when I get home tonight. After that a coat of epoxy primer and then color while i'm in my recoat window.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the ospho on the rims, a little sanding done on the undercarriage and the first coat of por15 (actually leftover chassis saver) on the wheel well. Only got a little in my hair, will be waking up in 3-6 hours for the next coat yay.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Second coat of por on RH wheelwell at 6 am and last coat at ten followed by a coat of summit semigloss frame paint just in case the car is ever upside down and the por needs UV protection ...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got a little work done on the underside. I ordered some POR strip from the POR15 site, I will let you guys know how it works after some more use. Sadly I can gaurantee it is stronger than Aircraft remover because it burned my eyelid a lot worse while attempting to remove the metal seal under the lid. Most paint strippers take a little time before the chemical burn... Not this one. They claim it will strip POR 15 off! we shall see

Decided to give my back a break and work on the front of the chassis some, it is much easier to strip.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Today is wheel day, the weather isn't great but its 59 with a bit of sun. Rims have been hit with Ospho, i left them upright and it pooled at the bottom leaving a black powder mess to clean up. I recommend laying them flat to drain, I found a red 3m scotch brite pad the best weapon for removing the buildup. Picked up paint yesterday, codes are listed below and are an awesome match with original rally II paint.



















I started with 2 thin coats of epoxy primer





































followed by 2 coats of base coat Argent silver


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Next lots of masking, I used the Ames masking kit but for the outside I used 3m painters tape and an X-acto to cut out the pattern, pretty quick all and all. Cooling off, getting overcast and dark, gotta speed it up.










waited 10 minutes, pulled off the tape and ready for poly clear. It's too cold and dark, CC window is 24 hours without scuffing so it will wait until tomorrow AM.



















Finally into the staging room for the night


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wheels look great. Looks like your project is coming along nicely :cheers.

How's your eye doing? It's not wimpy to wear eye and ear protection . I went to the ER once with welding burns to my eyes after doing a rollcage install that left permanant "floaters" in my vision. Chemicals and shiz ain't no joke!


----------



## greggtex (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks good to me. Hope to come see it this summer if all goes well.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I usually have eye protection on but I was slacking...

Two heavy coats of polyurethane clear and we're done! Turned out awesome, got some undercarriage work done today and started stripping rear end in prep for acid bath.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Chrysler paint on a Pontiac? That's sacrilege man.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol I know but its an excellent match and it's ppg technically.


----------



## Chris Boutin (Feb 28, 2012)

*heater cables*

Hi FlambeauHO,

and congratulations for the good work, really impressive.
I am myself working on my 66 Lemans and I just can't find those heater cables.
Where did you purchase yours ?

Thanks for the tip !


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job. I think that's probably the same colors I used when I did mine. I've got the codes at home somewhere...

Front side was GM Argent Silver, Chrysler Charcoal Gray Metallic --- back side was Ford Dove Gray. I had my paint mixed up at a local DuPont jobber in a single stage urethane.











Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Chris Boutin said:


> Hi FlambeauHO,
> 
> and congratulations for the good work, really impressive.
> I am myself working on my 66 Lemans and I just can't find those heater cables.
> ...


I got mine from Ames performance, pretty good fit and I think they were around 45 bucks. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Nice job. I think that's probably the same colors I used when I did mine. I've got the codes at home somewhere...
> 
> Front side was GM Argent Silver, Chrysler Charcoal Gray Metallic --- back side was Ford Dove Gray. I had my paint mixed up at a local DuPont jobber in a single stage urethane.
> 
> ...


Thanks bear, I hope they hold up for a long time!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got some work done on the undercarriage tonight, doing it in three sections, the first is the axle and trunk area. After all the sanding I hit it with marine clean and then the prep and ready tonight, Tomorrow we will see how it looks and get ready for some POR 15.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

This is the second coat, first was black this one is silver for visibility of coat. First coat had micro bubbles, probably went on too thick but its smoothing out nicely. Overall ridiculously messy but going well. Last coat goes on in two hours...


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

is this POR 15 your using ? and is it sprayed on with a gun or rolled on?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

POR15 rolled and brushed. Messy project but it's inside and I don't want to spray it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

missed a spot.....:rofl:, just kidding. wife must be hating that car right about now....:shutme keep up the good work Flambeau thats gonna be one sharp Vert


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> missed a spot.....🤣, just kidding. wife must be hating that car right about now....:shutme keep up the good work Flambeau thats gonna be one sharp Vert


Thanks! 

Last coat went on smooth. Overall finish is okay but could be better. My roller donated some fuzzies to the first coat that accented the micro bubbles nicely. Luckily this end will be covered by the gas tank and I could always undercoat it later...


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks great! one hell of a job! it proves you can have a great looking underneath without removing the body! I have never used POR 15 but i will be using it a lot this summer!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

received a big order Thursday, got the glove box lock, dash pad, console lid, parking brake cables, and a whole lot of hardware for the undercarriage. Four wheel disc conversion came Friday.

And a few pics of my stealth 4x6 install in the kick panels. it required no drilling and gets a dummy vent knob. Turned out great and will work on a lot of models, always wanted to market it.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Pretty excited about the four wheel disc kit. Its right stuff brand through Ames. New full set of lines, parking brake cables, booster, master cylinder, proportioning valve, wheel bearings etc. Might actually be able to stop now.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Dropped off upper and lower front and rear control arms, crossmember and both front inner fender wells to be blasted yesterday. If I could ever get this undercarriage done I could start reassembling suspension. Taking a break for now chasing out some electrical gremlins and working on the interior a bit.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Put in my neutral safety switch today. Couldn't find one with the turned down electrical connections for the his and her console shift, so I bent down the connectors over a flathead and soldered leads to the connectors with spade terminals on the other end to adapt the connector. Figured I'd post this for others who can't find the right neutral switch.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got some parts back from sandblasting, fenderwells need a bit of patchwork ...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Spent yesterday and today getting out all the upper and lower control arm bushings, ball joints etc to get everything ready for powdercoating. Dropped it off today, also picked up exhaust which was as long as my truck










Rear end goes in for rebuild tomorrow. Once it is gutted it will get an acid bath and paint then auburn diff and disc brake conversion.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

67 GTO said:


> Looks great! one hell of a job! it proves you can have a great looking underneath without removing the body! I have never used POR 15 but i will be using it a lot this summer!


Thanks! Be sure you either sandblast or scuff the heck out of the undercarriage . Read my thread on POR15 adhesion.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got back the parts from powdercoating, with the exception of the crossmember which I forgot and left there. Parts all look fantastic and I got them all coated for 250! I would have spent 150 on paint and a day in prep to do it myself...:willy:





































Also got the Auburn LSD unit in


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the rear end housing back from the vat, pretty clean but not great. I will clean it up over the weekend, then ospho and some paint.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Gettin there, why didn't you powdercoat the differential too. Keep up the good work, summers coming!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't know if ill make this summer... I'm a bit behind schedule. Didn't really even think about powdercoating the diff, gonna ospho it, epoxy primer then single stage 60 % ... hopefully it will turn out nice. Really need to make some progress on the undercarriage this week. Nice work on yours! We may be the same color, very close at any rate.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the rear end sprayed today, had nice weather for it.










Two coats of epoxy primer










And the topcoat


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the shifter plate in from the Parts Place, looks pretty good, I'll take a pic and comment on the fitment later.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Fit is excellent! Looks great and snapped in VERY tightly. Been happy with most all of my purchases from The Parts Place. (read on for problem concerning this shifter plate and solution...)


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Not much more beautiful than freshly powdercoated suspension components with new bushings, ball joints, bolts etc. I think there's more GTO in the staging room than in the garage. Can't wait to get started on reassembly!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Two coats of epoxy primer on the frame rails followed by Eastwood chassis black satin, very happy with the semi gloss sheen it produces.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the control arms and spindles mocked up. Springs (1" drop Eibachs) and shocks ordered. Have to prep steering arms and then I can assemble the rest of the front end.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

RH brakes installed, so far the disc conversion from Right stuff is outstanding.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You're really doing quality work on this thing. Outstanding, sir. :cheers

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> You're really doing quality work on this thing. Outstanding, sir. :cheers
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! Slowly but surely.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the booster, master cylinder, steering arm, tie rods etc assembled yesterday and this morning. Front brake lines also went in somewhat smoothly. Crossover line took some tlc.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I was able to get all of the right hand body mounts off without issues. Below are pictures of the poor man's frame off. I have the body high enough to prime and paint the top of the frame rail and the body. Still cleaning the undercarriage but I am going to attack it hard this week and try to finish it up in preparation for painting this weekend or next week... Here are a couple reflections to share (more to come)

-If there is any possible way that you can do it, do a frame off! Unless your time is worth nothing to you. I have been under mine for three months. A body on resto is fine for a daily driver also just do some pressure washing or steam cleaning before you get it on stands (unless you have a super clean undercarriage)

- If your car is a weekend/ show driver and not a daily then don't worry about POR15, hit it with a good epoxy primer (because it STICKS) then top coat it with whatever you like. Odds are on a garage kept car you will never have a problem with a nicely painted undercarriage.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Installed the KYB Gas-a-just shocks and the other Eibach 1" lowering spring today. Also cut open the oil filter to see if there was any apparent damage from the maiden start without ZDDP. Nothing yet but a little early to tell.

Ordered tires, BFG Radial T/A
235/60/15 in the front and
255/60/15 in the back

Not sure if the eibach pro kit springs will be too low but I am hoping the stance will look good. Pics to come when axle shaft comes in and this thing gets off stands!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Axle shaft arrived today, just have to get it turned down to accept my rotor and rear will be done.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Tires came in, fronts yesterday and rears today. Should get them mounted tomorrow along with attacking the undercarriage.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome work my friend, am a bit jealous of what you have accomplished so far.

In for more pic's too. :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Joe'sToy said:


> Awesome work my friend, am a bit jealous of what you have accomplished so far.
> 
> In for more pic's too. :cheers


Thanks! Can't wait to get it off stands! More pics to come, I have high expectations for this weekend.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I have the exact same tires. You are doing a great job young man.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I have the exact same tires. You are doing a great job young man.


Thanks! I had these same tires on the car before, they lasted a long time and hooked up great!




Mounted and balanced this morning.



















Spent the whole day scraping the undercarriage, made a lot of progress. all undercoating is off thanks to the help of some friends. All that remains are several passes with the laquer thinner, acetone, sandpaper, acetone and then for paint. :cool










Rear end should be ready to be picked up Monday and I bled the front brakes last night. If all goes very well I could take the car for a spin around the block next week. :willy:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looking good and thanks for sharing the pics of the rebuild... look forward to seeing more...

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

silversport said:


> looking good and thanks for sharing the pics of the rebuild... look forward to seeing more...
> 
> Bill


Thank you! There will be plenty more pics, I'm almost on the downhill side of the resto. Things will start moving more quickly.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

I loved reading your progress on your 68. It makes me want to start back up on my 68 vert.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68goatragtop said:


> I loved reading your progress on your 68. It makes me want to start back up on my 68 vert.


Thanks! You should start back up on yours!And take lots of pics :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally sprayed the undercarriage! Three months in the making. It looks good, not perfect but good. It should be protected at any rate. Epoxy primer with Eastwood chassis black satin for a topcoat.














































Here are some before pics for contrast.


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks amazing Flambeau. I have been following your restoration the past few months. Gives me hope when I start my full resto on my 68 vert. 

Amazing what a little time, elbow grease, and Eastwood would do there. Keep up the good work :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice sir! There's no such thing as "perfect" but there most assuredly is "well done" and that's what you've got there.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Kingfreeze21 said:


> Looks amazing Flambeau. I have been following your restoration the past few months. Gives me hope when I start my full resto on my 68 vert.
> 
> Amazing what a little time, elbow grease, and Eastwood would do there. Keep up the good work :cheers


Thanks! How much work does your 68 need? Post some more pics! Hope I can be of help when you get started.

Thanks Bear! I'm just thrilled to have it done, been laying under it for 3 months. Downhill from here!
Thread passed 10k views this week too!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the rear end back today, have to take the axle shafts back because of an issue with the bearing shoulder. Other than that the rear looks good. 



















Also picked up some neoprene to go above the tank and to insulate the straps. Need to braze in the filler neck this week.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Incredible build!! Are you actually going to drive it, or just trailer it? Too damn clean to drive, and get some mirrors for the car shows to show off all your work.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

jetstang said:


> Incredible build!! Are you actually going to drive it, or just trailer it? Too damn clean to drive, and get some mirrors for the car shows to show off all your work.


Thanks Jet! You should swing by and check it out sometime since your close :cheers. Definitely going to drive it on sunny days and to shows.


Got a lot done tonight, body is bolted down with new hardware and mounts, tranny xmember is on and exhaust is hung, rear should go up tomorrow. Lowered the front end off jackstands to get a look at the height, looks good although its hard to tell with the rear on stands.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice...
Bill


----------



## greggtex (Feb 26, 2012)

Lookin good Andy. Can't wait to come down and see it, er, drive it!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Looking good, did you replace your heater core? Now would be a good time to do it before the front fenders are on it. If you are putting splash guards on the frame rails by the radiator core, do them before the valence and the endura are on.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Yes, new heater core and flapper seals etc. Good call on the frame rail splash gaurds, they are in the parts pile somewhere, need to dig them out.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the front to rear brake line hooked up, shocks installed, gas tank filler neck brazed on and the tank hung.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Loads of progress today! Inner fenders installed and fenders mocked up. Rear disc brakes mocked up and couldn't resist lowering the car to get a look at the stance, looks awesome.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

The insulator for the top of the gas tank is 60 durometer 1/16th inch closed cell neoprene cut to shape. Used it for the tank straps too, 13 bucks locally.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Picked up the axles and driveshaft today, all that remains is the vacuum modulator and painting the shaft, then maiden voyage.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Axles are in, driveshaft is painted. All that remains are fluid in the rear, install axle and vacuum modulator, backyard alignment, and test drive!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesume, how long has it been since it hit the streets?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Awesume, how long has it been since it hit the streets?


Over a year I think. It was driven to get soda blasted and has been trailered since. I didn't realize it was that long until you asked.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Maiden voyage was a success. Car runs well and seems solid. Engine felt weak so I'll have to figure that out, maybe a timing issue.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

http://vid436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/abusch13/GTO/VID_20120511_085817.mp4


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FlambeauHO said:


> Maiden voyage was a success. Car runs well and seems solid. Engine felt weak so I'll have to figure that out, maybe a timing issue.


Awesome! arty:

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

congrats, nothing like the first drive, and it only gets better from there....:cheers


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Pretty cool video Flambeau. Congrats on the maiden voyage and its success. It has been a pleasure to watch this thread and see how your car is coming to fruition.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! Been a busy week. Driving the car every morning to work out the mechanical gremlins. It's running great and I have a tentative paint date set for the middle of June. Thanks to Lars, Bear and everyone that posted for the timing tips. Lars has a heck of a timing article available on request.

My mom came to visit and went for a ride.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

any way to get access to this timing article?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

67 GTO said:


> any way to get access to this timing article?


Go to the technical discussions section and scroll down a couple weeks to the setting initial timing thread. Then send Lars a PM and he will email it to you. Can't post it here without his permission ...


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

okay thank you ! yeah the timing is way off my 67 400 i tried to do it, but cant get the distrubutor to turn i have no idea why it wont turn dont wanna put to much pressure on it and break something


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

did you loosen the clamp bolt at the base of the distributor on the passenger side? Maybe gummed up around it? It should turn freely when unclamped.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Slowly cleaning up the garage in the wake of the disaster that was my undercarriage. It appears that the car is relatively leak free if this post does not jinx me.



















That all-absorbing concrete should be a good judge. I think the trans pan needs to be tightened a bit.










All and all life is good reclaiming the garage and cruising every AM in a Mega illegal Goat with no lights, bumpers or trim...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Well at least the speeding ticket won't be the only one you get..., but how can you resist....arty: I am sure "The Judge" would understand.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha, I have a better chance in front of "the judge" than a tuner kid but I still don't like my odds. It will be legal soon enough! 

Three days of garage floor scrubbing and looking better!


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

Well the garage looks good, but we're just going to get more oil and blood on it next week!

The car's is looking awesome, can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

2006.0 said:


> Well the garage looks good, but we're just going to get more oil and blood on it next week!
> 
> The car's is looking awesome, can't wait to see it painted.


Probably true, but it can't look any worse than it has for the last six months.

Got the new trans modulator line hooked up last night and started prepping the front sway bar for paint, should have it installed this evening. Paint has been pushed back to the beginning of July which is annoying but gives me more time to work out the kinks.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the sway bar installed, backyard alignment done with a square and rear wheel studs removed to install ones that are a 1/4" longer tomorrow. Ordered the correct black dot lug nuts today also.


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

Man that undercarriage is beautiful. Looks nicer than it did 44 years ago.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

"Man that undercarriage is beautiful. Looks nicer than it did 44 years ago. "
Thanks bro! And you weren't lying about the blood on the floor!

Got the repro lug nuts in tonight from The Parts Place. The quality is excellent and the rims are gonna look even better when I get trim rings and inserts.










Unfortunately the car is making a high pitch whirring sound that I attributed to the power steering pump but after taking it and the alternator out of the loop it is still prevalent. The stethoscope points at the tranny and disconnecting it at the torque converter gets rid of the sound. After some reading it looks like the TH400 pumps whine due to fluid deprivation etc. Anyway I am pulling the tranny back out for a rebuild... Bummer


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Repaired small fuel leak by cutting out a 4 inch section of fuel line and putting in a piece of fuel hose. Ordered a new hood from Ames yesterday as well. Other than that no progress to speak of.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the parking brake installed and working today. This is the first time it has worked since I have owned it, when I bought the car it had a piece of dog leash rigged as the front cable, didn't work so well ...


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

FlambeauHO said:


> Got the parking brake installed and working today. This is the first time it has worked since I have owned it, when I bought the car it had a piece of dog leash rigged as the front cable, didn't work so well ...


Wow.. Macguyver owned the car before you.

I'm glad you found that fuel leak, I was worried it would be harder to track down since it seemed like a pretty small one.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

"Wow.. Macguyver owned the car before you."

Yeah he did the old body work too! 🤣

Ordered the full ram air kit from Warpath tonight! One more huge financial burden out of the way! arty:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Next up is the endura bumper and lower valance. Lower valance has been beaten back into shape and the endura is in impressively good shape. It was soda blasted with the car and ready for a bit of filler and primer.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got started on the endura tonight. Stripped the headlight buckets off and then sanded down the exposed metal portions of the endura frame and hit them with rust encapsulator. Wiped down all the rubber with a mild detergent and water, then rinsed.



















Looks like someone hit a sign or something sharp...










Tomorrow wetsand and prep for filler.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Wet sanded the endura down to bare rubber this morning. Started with 220 and went down to 320, that's where i'll leave it to give the flex primer some bite. Only found 5 small spots that will require filler and they'll get hit with 80 grit prior to that.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Took a break from my goat to put coil overs and some suspension goodies on this one.










Headlight buckets and mounts are coming along, blasting and paint makes a big difference. The one on the right is untouched.


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

Yea you did. Thank you so much man. The car drives amazing and there's nobody I'd rather be wrenching with.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

2006.0 said:


> Yea you did. Thank you so much man. The car drives amazing and there's nobody I'd rather be wrenching with.
> 
> Hope it's still driving well!
> 
> Got the ram air setup in from Warpath and the base plate installed. Quality looks great so far, upper ram air pan seal was a bit chewed up but it is not visible anyway so I won't bother asking them to rectify it.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the filler on the endura and the first two coats of flexible filler primer. Only a couple of spots left to sand down.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

simply amazed at the quality of work that gets done on this forum by its members....and so glad that everyone shares so the next generation that stumbles in looking for direction can see that they can do it too....and maybe save a bit of cash. This is what will keep the hobby alive in hard times. Great work Flambeau....dying to see it done


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> simply amazed at the quality of work that gets done on this forum by its members....and so glad that everyone shares so the next generation that stumbles in looking for direction can see that they can do it too....and maybe save a bit of cash. This is what will keep the hobby alive in hard times. Great work Flambeau....dying to see it done


Thanks man! It is great to see all the other people resurrecting legends! And everyone sharing their experience and expertise in different areas. I can't wait to see the car completed either but i am getting nervous with paint afoot.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

judging by your meticulous nature i think your get color on it just fine...:cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks! I hope so.

While waiting for Friday I decided to explore ways to stop the discoloration of the engine head paint. The first attempt is to sand down the area and apply VHT flameproof white primer. This will be followed by POR15
engine enamel, which has the best color and depth of any engine paint I have ever used.










Should have blocked the intake manifold passages when I had it off... I will next time.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

When I recently put on my new E-heads, I painted the exhaust ports first with a very high temperature header silver header paint, then I put some Eastwood ceramic Pontiac Metallic Blue over that. The idea was that when the blue started to "go" the silver underneath would hide it a little. So far, they're doing VERY well. 

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought some of that POR-15 engine paint but I haven't tried it yet. Is that what is on your engine now? I'm looking forward to hearing about your results. Make sure you hit that rusty ass pipe plug on the manifold while your at it. I have the same thing going on with my temp sensor.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Bear, is yours discoloring at all?

4spd, my engine was done with OER engine paint. Wasn't thrilled with the durability but may have been user error. I touched up with the POR15 and the color is way deeper, but it does brown on the heads ... for now. I think the plug on my manifold is brass and i just polished it up.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"At all"? Well, maybe a little bit. I can see on the center ports an extremely faint brownish tint, but it's nowhere NEAR as bad as what happened on my iron heads that I painted with just the ceramic paint alone and no silver header paint first. Those things cooked a nice golden caramel brown within 2 minutes of the first fire-up. I've been running the heads on it now for a couple of weeks, driven it probably more than 100 miles at freeway speeds in Texas heat. What I can't say for sure is if these are better because of the silver I put down first, or because these heads are aluminum.

I'll attach a phone-camera photo.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Been talking to a couple of local club members about the engine paint discoloration; it appears that the aluminum heads exhibit much less discoloration than the cast iron heads.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Damn that does look better. Someone sell me some aluminum heads on the cheap.  I'll let you guys know how this turns out with the VHT primer ...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FlambeauHO said:


> Damn that does look better. Someone sell me some aluminum heads on the cheap.  I'll let you guys know how this turns out with the VHT primer ...


Well, "cheap" is a relative term.... I know where you can get a set just like mine (professionally ported, custom fit with larger valves (2.190 intake, 1.77 exhaust)) ready to bolt on for around 3 large. (Mine were a little less than that because we re-used the springs, retainers, and locks that I already had from my #722's). Just from the difference in air flow alone, these heads are probably making somewhere in the vicinity of 30-40 HP more than my other heads were 

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Have to wait until I recover from the resto!!


She'll be going to shows with me by the time I am done


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

The car is off to get some final welding done and then its time for paint! And I'm off to get a second mortgage on the house.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey wait, didn't you say you were going to do this project on the cheap? Doesn't take long before you are saying "Oh well, I got this much in it now, might as well fix that too". The best part is, there never seems to be an end to the project, I still have a bunch of stuff to fix. She might be in college before you are through. Can't wait to see it in paint and all trimmed out.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, no such thing as "on the cheap" just a trick to justify the beginnings of the project. You're right about the never being finished too!

Got the hood mocked up, fit looks excellent. Ordered from Ames, brand is Dynacorn.










Also got the exhaust bent up to match the quarter panel's bend and turned down just behind the bumper.


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

Man, it's coming along good. It'll be a car you could drive the rest of your life and never see another person driving one just like it. 

I can't believe how much bigger your little girl already is.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah she has doubled in size since the photo 

Tranny is apart at the shop, one of the clutches had delaminated and was bare metal so im glad we tore in to it.










Couple decent undercarriage shots


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great! Nice work!! :cheers


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

Question about your USA 630 radio....it fit's in the new dash opening without having to modify or cut anything? I've got a 68 Tempest convertible and am looking for a solution for a radio. Anything I've read or heard is that the bar between the station display and the preset buttons has to be cut out. From your photos, it looks like you didn't have to do that?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Rukee! 

Mine is not the USA 630, its a new one from Ames. This is the only one I am aware of that does not require cutting. Ames # is M185P $299. All USA series radios from custom auto sound require cutting.


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome, Thanks for that # from Ames. Also, can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

No problem! Let me know if i can be of help.

Started sanding down the poorly adhered 2k primer today, here are some pics mid way through. Paint is only a week or two away!!


----------



## jbs (Jul 23, 2012)

are you going to apply epoxy primer


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, the metal will get some diluted ospho then epoxy primer, then a few coats of 2k.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

let the fun begin....looks great Flambeau. as much work as it is when i see cars coming together for paint it makes me want to do it again.....(may be one or two in the works)....:cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> let the fun begin....looks great Flambeau. as much work as it is when i see cars coming together for paint it makes me want to do it again.....(may be one or two in the works)....:cheers


Thanks! I can't imagine doing it over again but maybe when some time has passed. :banghead:

Finally finished the endura after an untold number of hours sanding. Going to drop it off at the shop this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

FlambeauHO said:


> Thanks, switch is all cleaned up. I hope I can find a dash pad cheaper than that. I don't want a cap and I'm not looking to spend that much


Great thread, Flambeau! I'm planning to start on my '68 when I move back to Texas, maybe in a year or two, this is great inspiration.

Your dash looks great! What did you end up doing about your dash pad? I sent mine to Just Dashes last fall and it turned out really nice. Makes we want to go ahead and freshen up the rest of the dash with the chrome surround, wood grain, etc.

Good luck with the rest of your resto,
Jeff


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, I ordered the pad from Ames. I kept the old one to get re vac-formed down the road. The one from Ames looks good but not excellent. My gauge cluster/ bezel is from the parts place. Good luck on your 68!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Stopped by to drop off my valance, endura and small parts at the paint shop. a lot of progress being made on the panels, not much on the body yet.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice nice nice.... can't wait to see it done.

Bear


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

*Awesome*

You're on the home stretch bro! I am excited for you (plus I can't wait to see it all together and in the flesh). The endura looks like it turned out perfect, everything really looks great.

I'm pretty sure you are Ironman, I think if you were locked in a garage for a few weeks you'd break out with some sort of muscle car, motorcycle, fighting machine. Maybe instead of your globe trotting plans for 'retirement' you should start a shop to put Chip Foose to shame.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

2006.0 said:


> You're on the home stretch bro! I am excited for you (plus I can't wait to see it all together and in the flesh). The endura looks like it turned out perfect, everything really looks great.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you are Ironman, I think if you were locked in a garage for a few weeks you'd break out with some sort of muscle car, motorcycle, fighting machine. Maybe instead of your globe trotting plans for 'retirement' you should start a shop to put Chip Foose to shame.


Thanks man! Wish i had Ironman's bank roll so I could finish this thing!  We need to get back on those front end bushings on your car soon!

Stopped by the shop today to square up and check out progress. Blocking is going well and looking like a week or so left.


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

FlambeauHO said:


> Thanks man! Wish i had Ironman's bank roll so I could finish this thing!  We need to get back on those front end bushings on your car soon!
> 
> Stopped by the shop today to square up and check out progress. Blocking is going well and looking like a week or so left.


I do still need to steal your abilities a couple Saturday's, I've got to get that suspension done so I can get it aligned (it's pretty bad to the right), another month and the brakes will be a high priority too, I could do the pads, but I haven't done rotors and don't really know where to take them. Just give me a time, when you're not working on GTO Mark IV or busy with the women in your life. I've got a big work project until the end of the month and a trip the last week, but I may be able to sneak off in the middle sometime if it's a good time for you.

Hope things are good man-


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Will do man, I'll get with you when things calm down a bit.

Stopped by the shop today, everything is looking great. Just an enormous amount of block sanding going on.



















And a pic of my favorite hot rod at the shop


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Bear! I'm gonna *TRY* to slow down after it comes back from paint to finish the trim and interior a bit more slowly because of the financial burden and time spent but its a cannon ball run until its streetable!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Went to check on the car today and pay more  It is looking great and almost ready for color. It should be painted this week and reassembled by next weekend. I know the last dozen or so photos look a lot alike but the block sanding is progressing quite well.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Pulled off the door hinges while I was there. Decided if I was going to rebuild them, now was the time. I recollect the loud pop from the drivers door detent roller every time it opened and shut. It foiled many an attempt at a quiet arrival or departure in my youth. I ordered new pins, bushings and detent rollers and began by sandlasting all the parts including the mounting bolts. After rebuilding Everything was blasted again and primed.




























You can see how worn out the old detent roller was, had a flat spot on the face of the roller too.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking great! My doors pop like that too. I decided to leave them that way because, because, uhhhhh......
1) The doors have always done that, even when I first got the car and every time I hear the sound now it's like a connection to that time, and my Dad 
2) Honestly, I didn't think about it until the car was painted and running - and now I'm too lazy to do it 

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Both good points Bear  your reminiscing reminded me to scan an old picture.
This is the day I bought the goat, I was probably 15 years old, so 15 years ago. That's me on the right rocking the awesome sweatpants. The guy had a smile on his face because gas had just broken a dollar per gallon. Him and his dad (in the background) shared a maniacal laugh after saying "if you see a gas station, you might as well pull in"


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Awsome picture, I bet that seller has said to himself about a million times by now "Man I wish I had never sold that GTO". 
Won't be long now before she's in paint. I bet it feels like that day will never get there.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

It does feel like forever! I don't know if that guy regrets it or not, It would be fun to track him down and ask him...

Finished blasting and painting the headlight buckets, polished the retainers and purchased 4 new GE halogens. Not going with the original T3s due to high cost and low intensity. New screws and inserts for when I finish the trim. Completed hinges are in the background and awaiting paint.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

A little bit of color down. Looks awesome, getting close now!! (to a second mortgage lol)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah it adds up....and up and up...lol, Looking Great flambeau, that thing is gonna be immaculate.....don't make it too nice that you won't want to drive it.....:cheers


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

I never thought I would like the paint color, but man I love it! It looks amazing. Awesome pic of when your time started with the car. You're on the final stretch bro.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> yeah it adds up....and up and up...lol, Looking Great flambeau, that thing is gonna be immaculate.....don't make it too nice that you won't want to drive it.....:cheers


Thanks Brian, and don't worry its gonna get driven 

Aaron, you'll definitely dig the color once you see it in person. Especially in the sun, the metallic really shows.

Finally some color on the body! arty:
Haven't seen it in person since but it looks great in pics!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Won't be long now, although it will seam like an eternity. That paint is really shiny, those doors reflect so much light you can hardly see the color. That car is going to be a beauty.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Won't be long now, although it will seam like an eternity. That paint is really shiny, those doors reflect so much light you can hardly see the color. That car is going to be a beauty.


Thanks! I think about a week or so left before its home! Cant wait!

Got a couple more pics today. Doors and trunk lid are back on.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking really good !!

Your way ahead of my sons 68 project

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

bondobill said:


> Looking really good !!
> 
> Your way ahead of my sons 68 project
> 
> Bill


Thanks! I've been following your build, it's gonna be sharp!

Got a couple good pics of the car today although without the sun shining it is hard to see the metallic in the paint. About 3-4 more days and all the panels should be back on. Then I can bring her home


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

This is my impromptu polishing station as I begin the arduous process of polishing all of the car's stainless steel. (edit* as BearGFR commented below this wrapped a long trim piece up like a pretzel and could have very esily eviscerated me in the process)










I can't find my taillights anywhere, I am hoping they are at the shop or else that was one expensive mistake.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like that could work! Voice of experience here --- be very careful with the buffing. Those things can snatch a piece of trim right out of your hands and wad it up into a tiny pretzel quicker than you can bat an eye.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Looks like that could work! Voice of experience here --- be very careful with the buffing. Those things can snatch a piece of trim right out of your hands and wad it up into a tiny pretzel quicker than you can bat an eye.
> 
> Bear


Good advice! It has snatched more than a few parts out of my hands but thankfully no damage to myself or said parts yet. I was pretty nervous about a couple of the larger parts because it was difficult to hold them and would be expensive to replace them. :cool and lucky


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Went to see the car today, it's looking great. We installed the fenders and hood, all body lines are pretty good. The ram air scoop inserts don't fit the hood well and will need to be trimmed. This should have been done before paint but no big deal. Going back tomorrow AM to fit the endura and valance.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Endura installed today. Still some tweaking left on the fenders. Also need lower fender support brackets.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Safe at home! Looks great and is driving. Lots of work left to do!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome! Really looks sweet. arty:


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

great color combo ...get that shiny trim on....:cheers


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

It's all down hill from here :cheers
She's a beaut !! :cool

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm stoked! Slowly installing trim and other items. Dented the hood very very slightly from the inside the first day i had it home :banghead: think I am being overcautious. I'm pretty sure a good paintless dent guy can get rid of it though... ugh


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Git-r-done


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Git-r-done


Ever so slowly... :cheers

Had some sun today so decided to take a few pics. Spent the last two days tweaking the valance. Its on and it looks outstanding. Ignore the endura gaps in the photo, the hood is partially open and I finished up aligning the endura after the photo was taken, more to come. Lots of trim installed, received new door handles that had an improper angle and returned them. The company was extremely helpful but still waiting on the replacement handles. Its really starting to come together! arty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I do like that color.... good job!

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> I do like that color.... good job!
> 
> Bear


Thanks bear! It's growing on me more every time I see it!

Took it out for a drive today with the kiddo for the first time, drove for 40 minutes and everything went smoothly! Nice to have the car at speed for an appreciable amount of time for once. Got pic after adjusting the endura and lower valance this weekend.

Poor photo but installed seat belts in the back for Elly's car seat. :willy:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the convertible bay trim installed. Turned out pretty good, it's in excellent shape for being the original. turned out all the strip caulk I removed from around the lip served a purpose after all by providing tension to the trim against the clips. Luckily I had a box of strip caulk lying around.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful car man! Looks like a future ROTM to me.....:cheers


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking awesome. I cannot wait for mine to be to this point!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks alky! I'll enter it when its a bit closer to finished.
Thor, you're getting closer every day!

Spent a few hours filing the ram air scoops to fit the new hood. Both a good fit now and had to cut a bit of the lip off here.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sanded, filed, blasted and ready for a bit of filler and then epoxy primer paint and clear. One side to go..


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the new door handles installed and the bumper hung but not aligned.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I got my tags Friday and went for a drive on Saturday, car was running beautifully until I stopped and turned it off. It was a hot day with no breeze and the starter was extremely hot and would not crank. Brought back unpleasant childhood memories, also the timing creeped a bit. Two hours later ended up getting towed home. _fail_










To keep from having this problem EVER again:
-reset timing
-mini high-torque starter
-new wire from ignition to starter
-heat shielding as req'd
ASAP


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That's just bad karma from driving the car around without all the trim in place, shame on you. When I picked up my car for the final time (long story), it ended up on a roll back too. The paint shop didn't tighten the lugs on my front wheels, and I was on the freeway at rush hour through a construction zone that had concrete barriers on each side of the one lane that I was in. Drove 3 miles with the wheels flopping around, me going 20mph until there was finally a place to pull over. I didn't notice the lugs were loose until it was loading on the rollback. Cost me $60 because I forgot I have free towing with Hagerty, but only if you call the truck through them. I was just a little mad by the time I got home.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 on the mini-starter. I love mine from RobbMC. I've also got a backup from Summit (their house brand) that I bought on sale just to have a spare. Both of them are 'clockable' --- you can adjust them so that the solenoid is rotated away from the exhaust... They're also dimensionally smaller so that installation/removal on a car with headers and a widened oil pan is a snap. If I was using a factory style starter on the Beast, I'd have to loosen the drivers side header in order to R&R the starter...

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> That's just bad karma from driving the car around without all the trim in place, shame on you. When I picked up my car for the final time (long story), it ended up on a roll back too. The paint shop didn't tighten the lugs on my front wheels, and I was on the freeway at rush hour through a construction zone that had concrete barriers on each side of the one lane that I was in. Drove 3 miles with the wheels flopping around, me going 20mph until there was finally a place to pull over. I didn't notice the lugs were loose until it was loading on the rollback. Cost me $60 because I forgot I have free towing with Hagerty, but only if you call the truck through them. I was just a little mad by the time I got home.


I had my lugs come loose on my maiden drive also, glad I'm not the only one haha. Trim is being installed slowly but surely. No windows yet either... ever watchful of the gulf coast sky.

Bear, ordered the powermaster 9610, 25 ft of painless extreme condition 12 gauge and a new ignition switch. If I ever get stranded again it won't be on account of the starter!

Had a valve on the drivers side develop a tap so I pulled the valve cover, laid out some paper towels and fired it up. Tightened each rocker a bit until the sound was gone. Never done it that way before, it was much less of a mess than I expected it to be. Quiet as can be now.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Had to re-prep the ram air scoops due to a primer mishap that resulted in baking them. The baking ruined my filler...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Back off each rocker til it clicks, then tighten til it doesn't, then slowly give it a half turna nd the rockers are adjusted.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Jet! I'll be going back to reset them all in the near future.


Got a little bit of work done this weekend. Ordered the 928G centrifugal advance spring kit as per Lars' paper.










(old springs are the black ones)
Installed the springs and reset the timing again.










Performance is great although I will probably adjust one more time due to idle performance and a bit of a miss during constant throttle cruising. More on that to come. Sprayed the ram air scoops and front markers yesterday and all was going quite well until I sprayed the PPG poly clear after 3-4 coats of color. Some white chunky s%*t came out of my gun and fouled up the clear pretty good. Looks like I will be sanding them down for a 4th time. Come to think of it the car looks pretty good without them haha.
Got the rear decals installed today as well, they look great. I found a pic of a "survivor" 68 and scoured the net for pics of rear quarter decal placement.










I ended up running a string line from a door key inserted into the lock ran to the highest peak of the pntiac logo about three quarters of the way up. I then put a piece of tape against the pontiac logo(3/4"/19mm) wide, and affixed the decals. I am pleased with the result as it is between the survivor and the current preferred placement. Pics of install to follow:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

One more pic of the string line.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Flambeau, I just read your restoration diary from beginning to end......WOW is all I can say. Simply amazing. I just do not know whether to idolize you or hate you (lol)........your skills, patience, time, money and everything else blow me out of the water. In have a 1968 GTO convertible that I want to restore too. But now that I have seen your restoration, it is safe to assume my car will never look as good as yours. I am not sure if your restoration inspires me or discourages me. 

It inspires me in the fact that your are is simply amazing. I truly enjoyed reading your restoration lounge.

However, your restoration discourages me for I know I lack the skills, tools, patience, time and meticulous nature you obviously have. Plus, the car you started with is better than what I have now. Sadly, if I want a car as nice as yours, I would likely just have to buy a completed restoration job from someone else. Oh yeah, I too lack the funds for that option as well.

Well my hats off to you for completing such an awesome restoration. You are truly a craftsman with exceptional tastes.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

mrvandermey said:


> Well my hats off to you for completing such an awesome restoration. You are truly a craftsman with exceptional tastes.


That's very true. However, don't sell yourself short Mrvandermey. N one was born with these skills - they had to be learned. That means you can learn them too. I don't know if you've seen the story of my build, but I can tell you that when I started I knew -zip-nada-zilch-nothing- about body or paint work, yet with patience and determination (and lot's of encouragement from knowledgable folks) I was able to learn, and learn well enough that when people see my black 69 at shows they always seem to mention the paint. When I tell them I did it myself, in my garage, and it's my first ever paint job ---- they're amazed. The point is, I'm no expert - but i I can learn it, so can you.

Bear

p.s. There are a bazillion photos of my build up on my web site, if you're ever inclined and have several hours to kill:
http;//www.garrettfamily.us/gto

Bear


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

I would love to believe that but I am not a mechanic nor do I possess any mechanical skills (or tools for that matter). My goal is to just get my car running and looking halfway decent. But since I must rely on professional to do body/paint work, engine building/tuning and all mechanical things and I lack the funds to either have my car built or buy a turn key car, I will have to settle for bug dreams and admiring others work.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Flambeau, since you did such an awesome job on your car, I was thinking I should drop my car off with you and let you perform your magic on my car......lol.

Seriously I do think you have fantastic skills and should consider restoring cars professionally.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

mrvandermey said:


> Hey Flambeau, since you did such an awesome job on your car, I was thinking I should drop my car off with you and let you perform your magic on my car......lol.
> 
> Seriously I do think you have fantastic skills and should consider restoring cars professionally.


MrV, thank you for the kind words about my restoration. I dont think you are giving yourself a fair shake with regard to the work required on your car. When you look at the scope of a project this size it can be overwhelming, both fiscally and regarding time consumption. The important thing to do is to break off small bites so to speak. Find a task on the car you would like to perform e.g tail light rewiring. Research the area (google and this forum are your friends) find pictures where required and come up with a game plan. 

-Plan 
-Order requisite parts
-Disassemble and clean
-Order more parts :lol:
-Take your time with reassembly and ask questions/post pics

If you break this down you will surprise yourself at how much can be done at home with limited knowledge and tools. If I had read through my restoration thread before it had started I would have likely sold the car and purchased a rubix cube and a case of beer to occupy my time instead. :rofl:
Keep us posted on your progress and feel free to send questions etc. when you get in a bind.


----------



## mybadz71 (Oct 13, 2012)

*question for seam sealer*

Hey Flambeau, I to am very inspired by you thread and the awesome progress youve made. so much so I decided to go ahead and start the rebuild process on my 68 lemans. i finally have it stripped down to a bare cab. I have rust holes in the front floor panels, both window rails and the trunk panels. I guess the first question i have is i noticed the old seam sealer just crumbles off. im assuming i would remove that and apply some more befroe primer?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I would remove only the seam sealer that was crumbling and if there was no rust underneath then reapply some before primer. Some people replace it when it is no longer pliable (indent with thumb nail) but you may want to start a thread to get a good consensus from everyone. Thanks for the compliment and good luck!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the passenger vent window installed. Pain staking work with with fresh paint... looks great and one step closer to having side windows.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ground the pitting on the head light bezels down, then Sanded and sprayed 60%. The chrome left exposed is not in bad shape. Eventually I will get these re-chromed with a host of other items when i have 1k to blow. They turned out very passable in my opinion.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Ooh nice touch with the non-hide-away headlights, I like them. I also like that I see you do not have to remove bumper to remove or install the non-hide-away headlights. Looks good.

I like the non-hide-aways headlights more than the hide-away headlights. So much so that I spent a small fortune for a complete set of non-hide-away headlight asemblies (including original rust free/damage free mounting plates, four original headlight buckets, four original and shiny retaining rings, springs, and four original T3 bulbs) for my car.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks! I also like the looks of the non-hideaways although both look great.

Attacking the grille and emblem next.
Used testor's white and thinner to paint after a thorough cleaning. Hard to see the details in the pics but it looks good in person. More importantly its original.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Flambeau, this might be a stupid question, but since you just went through putting on an endura bumper and you are being as original and correct as possible, I figure you might know this answer. With the endura bumper, is it like the chrome bumper where there is a rubber gasket (I think that is what it is called) that goes between the bumper and fenders?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Gasket/seal is only on the chrome bumper. Endura gets about an 1/8th inch gap.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> Gasket/seal is only on the chrome bumper. Endura gets about an 1/8th inch gap.


Thanks, I was wondering about that.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Grille installed today, looks good. Chrome is dull and will be sent away down the road. RA inserts should be done in a couple weeks. Getting down to the final stretch on the exterior! Still need:
-Side view mirror
-Rally II trim rings
-Center caps
-Rocker and rear quarter trim
-Endura emblem


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. :cheers

Bear


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn, she is looking good.....real good. I am down right jealous. Very nice indeed.

You mentioned you still need side mirrors, well ironically I just bought a set of sport mirrors for my car.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! 
Attacked the choke today, it has never worked properly. Turned out the electric choke wasn't getting 12 volts and the assembly was improperly adjusted. Cleaned up and lubed throttle cable and adjusted fast idle cam. Good to go now. Also hooked up power to blower motor since it is cooling off here.. getting there, one gremlin at a time!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Tried my new California Car Cover today calcarcover.com
I can honestly say this is the best fitting car cover I have ever used. Very heavy 100% cotton with a really soft lining. This is not like all my other technalon covers that are as light as air. Anyway very impressed by first impression... This is the Plushweave


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks awesome

I like your attention to detail 

All those little things take up so much time, but in the end well worth it

:cheers

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I appreciate it Bill, you're right all the details really add up in the end!

Received my endura emblem and a few other parts today.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Center caps installed


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Lots of progress today:
resealed trans pan again
Changed oil
Replaced door strikes
Reshimmed starter because flex plate was making contact with Bendix gear under hard acceleration
Installed flex plate cover
Replaced grommets on grill
Adjusted valves again
adjusted parking brake
Made throttle return spring bracket
Etc

Pretty much 12 hours in the garage.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent job. It really turned out nice, and the color combo can't be beat! Nice work, that's for sure!!! Congrats.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Doesn't look like that POR 15 engine paint held up too well to the heat, damn it, I was hoping it would be better. Car looks great, are you going to run trim rings on the wheels?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Excellent job. It really turned out nice, and the color combo can't be beat! Nice work, that's for sure!!! Congrats.


Thanks geetee!

4SPD,
Paint came right off... next will be a thin coat of vht Pontiac blue. Also have some others to try. I'll figure it out eventually. Haven't decided on trim rings yet, I might run some down the road but kind of like the looks without them...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

After a substantial amount of bending, beating, filing and polishing I was able to make the dual gate cover from Ames fit properly and operate. Shifter will need to be re-chromed...










Finally got center console assembled with backlight working properly as well.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Waiting on tax returns to purchase interior parts, on hiatus from the car until then. Been pretty cold here as well.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> Waiting on tax returns to purchase interior parts, on hiatus from the car until then. Been pretty cold here as well.


I wish I would get a tax refund, for I have not seen one of those in over 20 years. I feel you on taking a small hiatus, with the holidays and putting out fires at work, my car has not progressed much this month either.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*remote mirror*

Flambeau, did you ever find a remote mirror? (I thought I saw one of your postings looking for one) I was lucky- there was one in the trunk when we got the car, all grungy and covered in primer- cleaned it up, got the correct bracket, gasket and inside retainer (about $45), took a chance and installed it. Was nervous about cutting that new door panel... after HOURS of research and not really getting the exact location where to put it on the panel, I took a chance and installed it. It's one of my favorite additions on the car.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

No luck on the mirror yet but I have a member on here coming back home sometime in January that is going to sell me one. No line on one until then. Definitely got lucky on yours!! If anyone has a really clean one chime in.


----------



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice! I'm learning a lot from watching yours. Just got my '69 home last Sat. Wish it looked as good as yours did when you started! How long have you lived in P-Cola? I lived there for a year in the early 90's and with what I spent at McGuire's, Trader John's (RIP) and Flounder's, I could have built this thing twice over.

LJ


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks LJ! Been here about 4 years, I also love McGuires. You have a resto thread on your 69? I'd like to see it. Drove the car today since we had decent weather...It's funny how dark it looks when it's overcast!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FlambeauHO said:


> Thanks geetee!
> 
> 4SPD,
> Paint came right off... next will be a thin coat of vht Pontiac blue. Also have some others to try. I'll figure it out eventually. Haven't decided on trim rings yet, I might run some down the road but kind of like the looks without them...


Try putting on some high temperature silver header paint as a base, then put the Pontiac metallic blue over that. That's working pretty well on my aluminum heads (which I know aren't the same as cast iron, but it might help)

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll give that a shot Bear, thanks!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got some work done. Been busy on another project (Will post some pics later) covered the windshield header with vinyl and got the trim installed. Turned out great!





































I was able to reuse the original clips and trim. One step closer to an interior!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice...

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

silversport said:


> very nice...
> 
> Bill


Thanks!

Got the header panel covers painted today, will install tomorrow. I used paint remover and glass bead blasting in order to preserve the simulated vinyl grain in the metal.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Panels and new rearview mirror installed from Ames (Xmas gift) quality is excellent. Now I just need visors...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Figured I'd post a few pics of the project that kept me from the GTO for a month. Tablet PC install in my truck dash to replace the old mini ITX carputer. It will handle all media as well as obd2 functions. Needed it to be removable with docking connection and look factory for cool points. All shell and faceplate work are fiberglass and resin jelly. Radio was relocated back from center console. All bezel work is also glass. Frame and hinges are aluminum and steel.











Skipping way ahead as this is just a snapshot of the project


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Faceplate is spring loaded out with a 5.6lb Sugatsune magnetic latch and euro hinges. Works flawlessly so far. Turns on and off, pauses and plays music and other functions with ignition via Tasker.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

mrvandermey said:


> I wish I would get a tax refund, for I have not seen one of those in over 20 years. I feel you on taking a small hiatus, with the holidays and putting out fires at work, my car has not progressed much this month either.


Haha, just saw this. I cross my fingers every year! Been a full time student for a long time so that usually helps but I believe that credit is no longer available... I think it was the Hope credit


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got a bit overzealous with the ordering yesterday. Ordered
-my correct quadrajet 7028268
-beautifully restored wiper motor+pump
-new trico wipers
-sun visors
-fuel line from pump to carb
Looking forward to getting it all installed!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Found and ordered my remote mirror today! I'm broke but the car sure will look purdy!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*remote mirror*

That cash was smoldering in your pocket anyway, and soon would have spontaneously combusted had you not utilized it for a worthy cause.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Flambeau
Been following your thread on and off now for a while. You’r doin great work! I am also doing a full nut-n-bolt resto 68 conv. I am almost 5 years into it and loving (almost) every moment. Getting it ready for final paint and have a question regarding the paint used on your endura bumper. Everything I have read says the primer and clear coat MUST have a flex agent added to allow for flexing and different expansion rates. Did your painter (or you) add a flex agent to the bumper paint?

68Resto-mod


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I did the resurfacing and priming on the endura with SEM flexible primer and my painter was given EXPLICIT instructions to use flex additive in the paint. That said, I was not there and cannot attest. We will know in a few years!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

gjones said:


> That cash was smoldering in your pocket anyway, and soon would have spontaneously combusted had you not utilized it for a worthy cause.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the Trico 16" classic wipers installed today! They look excellent, found them for 7 dollars each at advance auto parts! Same ones resto places and eBay are selling for more than double that!

Two kinds of windshield polishes on the way to combat the 40 years of haze and deposits...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got my pay stub today, between fed income and "social security", taxes went up 200 dollars a month for me. .. happy new year indeed!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*taxes*

Oh, but didn't you hear? Taxes are going up for only those that make $500,000 a year or more. I'm certainly glad I'm not in that category!!! Don't go around calling the commander and chief and those other poor, poor souls at the White house liars, now. It makes me sad.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Received my mirror today, its been a long wait. Looks great, awaiting mounting bracket...










The holy grail of reflection.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*mirror*

Truly, a sight to behold! I see that it has the correct screw at the rear. Is this a survivor mirror, or a repro? Either way, she's a beauty!!! Did it come with the inside retainer and bezel also?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Repro, no bracket or bezel... bracket is on the way and will source bezel later on.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*mirror*

My '66 has an inside bezel and also took an inside retainer. :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

gjones said:


> My '66 has an inside bezel and also took an inside retainer. :cheers


I'll be after a bezel real soon!

Received my sun visors and correct carb for the car along with new hard fuel line today.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Wiper motor is a beaut, waiting on new bushings but mocked it up to test it.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

68Resto-mod said:


> Flambeau
> Been following your thread on and off now for a while. You’r doin great work! I am also doing a full nut-n-bolt resto 68 conv. I am almost 5 years into it and loving (almost) every moment. Getting it ready for final paint and have a question regarding the paint used on your endura bumper. Everything I have read says the primer and clear coat MUST have a flex agent added to allow for flexing and different expansion rates. Did your painter (or you) add a flex agent to the bumper paint?
> 
> 68Resto-mod


Wow. I have to give you kudos....I am a year into my 1968 GTO convertible project. In all actual ity, I bought my first one a year and half ago, and did nothing with it. I traded that one away for one that alledgedldy had less rust, and I am 3 months into that build up, where I have actually done some work on it. But now, it looks like it will be 2-3 years (more if I do my daughter's car first) before I am done. With a time frame like that, I am loosing my resolve to do it.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Where did you get a wiper motor with a black pump? I thought they were all white. My wiper motor looks like a cobbed up POS.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I got it on eBay from a guy that didn't use it, I have a new white pump for it too... my old one looks like crap too but I'll keep it just to have.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*wiper motor*

That is a pretty motor. You can never have too many nice parts on hand. What is that relay in back of the master cylinder connected to? (I installed one that looks identical to that for my choke circuit). I'm liking that sweet Qjet, also. Makes my knees week to see correct #'s parts on a vehicle!!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

gjones said:


> That is a pretty motor. You can never have too many nice parts on hand. What is that relay in back of the master cylinder connected to? (I installed one that looks identical to that for my choke circuit). I'm liking that sweet Qjet, also. Makes my knees week to see correct #'s parts on a vehicle!!!


Thanks! That relay Is a jerry rigged horn relay... if you go way back in my thread this car had an odd horn relay from the factory that I have been hitherto unable to locate. I may have started a separate thread about it I can't remember...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the wiper motor in and rigged properly tonight. It runs very well and for the first time in 15 years my recessed wipers are actually recessed! I'll take some more pics later.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Got my wiper motor last week from Advanced Auto. Looks exactly the same. ($55) The can arround the motor was painted black but the paint job was very poor. I had to re-paint it. 

Still have original horn relay with buzzer. Painted and re-installed. Aimes has original style for arround $50. A little pricey I think.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> Got the wiper motor in and rigged properly tonight. It runs very well and for the first time in 15 years my recessed wipers are actually recessed! I'll take some more pics later.


Holy Schnikes Batman, the wipers are supposed to be recessed? Things that make you go hmmmmmmmm......I never knew they were supposed to be recessed.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

55 dollars? Yikes. You did good, I paid substantially more. But man do they run well now!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

mrvandermey said:


> Holy Schnikes Batman, the wipers are supposed to be recessed? Things that make you go hmmmmmmmm......I never knew they were supposed to be recessed.


If you look on the stainless trim at the bottom of the windshield there are small tabs where the wipers rest.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Pic of finished wiper motor:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ordered my door panels last night from Legendary. 
-front and rear assembled door panels
-water shields
-emblems
-armrest covers

There's about a 4 week lead time but the countdown begins!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ram air scoops FINALLY installed!!!!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

THAT IS ONE HOT RIDE, BROTHER!!! LOVE THOSE SCOOPS!!! Also, what size tires did you say those were again? Talk about WIDE TRACKS!!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

gjones said:


> THAT IS ONE HOT RIDE, BROTHER!!! LOVE THOSE SCOOPS!!! Also, what size tires did you say those were again? Talk about WIDE TRACKS!!!


Thanks man! The tires are 255's in the rear and 235's up front.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Lots of progress today, mirror bracket is on back order so I made one. Escutcheons are not installed but will be soon. Seat covers are OEM and in great shape.










Window felts/ fuzzies installed










Headrests painted and installed, paint from Ames is a great match with some base coats, cannot yet attest to durability.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking fabulous as usual, but I have a question. Up to this point you have been maticulous in getting everything correct, down to the numbers. Yet, you installed head rests in a '68? Do not get me wrong, I love them, I think they look great, and will likely add them to my car (assuming I keep the car). But I am under the impression that '68 GTO's did not come with headrests. If that assumption is correct, why did you now veer from 100% correctness?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

mrvandermey said:


> Looking fabulous as usual, but I have a question. Up to this point you have been maticulous in getting everything correct, down to the numbers. Yet, you installed head rests in a '68? Do not get me wrong, I love them, I think they look great, and will likely add them to my car (assuming I keep the car). But I am under the impression that '68 GTO's did not come with headrests. If that assumption is correct, why did you now veer from 100% correctness?


Thank you, it's coming along! The headrests are original to my car, the seats were labeled "strato seats" :


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Great answer, which leads me to next question, aren't all bucket seats between 1968-1972 called strato bucket seats?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

At least 66-70 are, I don't know about the other years but someone in that arena may chime in.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*interior*

AARGH!!! A white interior..... My mouth is watering.... ALWAYS wanted a white interior!!! The closest I've come was a cream color in my '63 Coupe De Ville! I was not happy. It was not white....


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> Thank you, it's coming along! The headrests are original to my car, the seats were labeled "strato seats" :


Maybe I misseed this somewhere, but do you have the originial build sheet for your car? I have seen a few '68 GTO's with headrests, but I was always told that 1968 GTO did not offer headrests as an option. I know on my car, since I already have '69 seat covers and I like the headrests, that I plan on putting them in my car. However, I am building a driver car that makes appearances at local shows. I am not specifically concerned with 100% correct, especially since it is not numbers matching.

BTW, do your seats have the push button in back (like the '69) or the lever on the side (where we just can not see it)?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I have the PHS docs but not the original build sheet. Headrests were available in 68, have also seen them without. My seats have a pushbutton on the back for passenger and on the side for driver. The pics above are from the GTO resto guide.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

gjones said:


> AARGH!!! A white interior..... My mouth is watering.... ALWAYS wanted a white interior!!! The closest I've come was a cream color in my '63 Coupe De Ville! I was not happy. It was not white....


Thanks, the white/pearl/parchment is my favorite too. Especially with good contrasting exterior colors and black carpet.


----------



## kdi1954 (Jan 25, 2013)

*68 Buckets headrest question*

I have a 68 Lemans conv with bucket seats. I wanted to know when you ordered your headrest from AMES did you order the ones they have for the 66-67? I haven't found any headrests/hardware for the 68 in any of the major catalogs. I wanted to add headrests, the car didn't come with them so I also need to order the internal hardware. As far as I can tell from my research the 66-68 bucket seat frames are the same. Is this correct and do you think this is do-able?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

My headrests were in the car, all I ordered from Ames was the pearl paint. It might be tricky to add them judging by the lack of kits available, I really don't know. Your best bet is to start a thread entitled "headrest installation" and see if anyone has done this. Good luck!


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

kdi1954 said:


> I have a 68 Lemans conv with bucket seats. I wanted to know when you ordered your headrest from AMES did you order the ones they have for the 66-67? I haven't found any headrests/hardware for the 68 in any of the major catalogs. I wanted to add headrests, the car didn't come with them so I also need to order the internal hardware. As far as I can tell from my research the 66-68 bucket seat frames are the same. Is this correct and do you think this is do-able?


I am in same boat. My'68 GTO has bucket seats but not headrests. I like and want the headrests too. I do agree with Flambeau that we should start a thread on this matter and see what we get. Unlike Flambeau's car, mine did not come with headrests and both my seats have the side mounted release button.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So, I have a rather unbelievable story about the GTO which transpired yesterday . We are in the keys on det and one of our pilot's came up to me and asked if that was my GTO that he had been seeing parked at the base? I replied that it was and he proceeded to tell me that he had one just like it years ago (which I hear frequently). He said his was the same color and a convertible. We talked about my restoration for a while and he stated that his was also an automatic HO car. He said he painted it red, I still didnt think much of it until I said that I had just located the correct carb for the car and he said that he had replaced his with a Holley. That's when I got a bit curious and asked him where he had the car? He said California but I sold it to my Brother in law in North Carolina. I said that is getting closer to home, he said that his brother in law sold it to his father in Virginia and I was intrigued. Long story short he owned the car from around 1987 to 1997 and helped to explain a lot of things about the car. He explained that the passengers seat was stolen the day before he bought the car and thats why my headrest was black. Also that the right fender was blue under the paint from a fender bender which I had noticed. Anyway I sent him a picture of me shaking hands with the guy I bought it from and he said that was his brother in law and his son, He said he has a lot of old pictures of the car and may even have the original window sticker which he got from the previous owner. He also said his brother may still have the original carb, radio and 8 track player somewhere in storage! arty:


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow thats an incredible story!


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow...small world. Here I thought my client today was wild. I retired from military a few years back. However, back 2001,after 9/11 I was deployed to Ft. Lewis, WA as a MP. My client that came in today was a MP stationed at Ft. Lewis at same time, in fact my unit came in to replace her unit. However, my story pales in comparison to your story.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!
Legendary door panels arrived, I'll post pics soon. Power window switches and other components on the way. I plan on having them installed within a couple weeks.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got one door panel mocked up, looks great. Armrest base looks better in person, if it doesn't appeal to me later I will paint or replace them.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Started work on stripping of rear interior components and repainting the piping on the rear seat.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

New window switches are in,










Slowly getting the rear panels cleaned up and re-covered









.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking Sweeeeeet
How's the match on the interior paint from Ames ?
Is it rattle can or for a gun ?
We have to paint w/shield pillar covers and a few other items on Brent's 
Hoping to have his car back next week and get started on his interior

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Bill, The interior pearl is a darn good match as you can see on the headrests. The pearl MUST go on over white as it is more of a translucent coat. It was in a rattle can.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Kinda the same as a pearl paint job
Does it take a clear coat also ?
Will order some tomorrow

Thanks bud

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

No clear for me, don't think it needs it... we'll see 
got some door panels installed and stuff will post pics later


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome restoration job!


----------



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

"My seats have a pushbutton on the back for passenger and on the side for driver."

Flambeau, my '69 convert. has the exact same thing. Pushbutton on the back of the passenger and on the side of the driver. I don't know the reason for this other than it must be miss-matched, '69 driver side and '68 passenger.

Amazing that your goat wound up in the same squadron. Are you VT-86, 4? Loved Key West but haven't det'ed there since I was a cone in '91.

LJ


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine has a 69+ seat on the passenger side. The previous owner said it was stolen the day before he bought it. So now I need two sets of Pearl rear covers :banghead: I work T-39's so we handle students from all of the above. :thumbup: Love the keys!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Curby said:


> Awesome restoration job!


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the back seat mocked up, interior is starting to come together! Will be gone for a couple weeks but lots of parts should be in when I return!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, that thing's purdy..... :cheers

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Bear, it's getting a little closer to finished every day!

Received armrest pads, windlace, quarter window rear seals and courtesy light lenses today. Will post some pics when I get them installed.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

lookin' good!

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Bill!
Got all the door panels installed, just need to clean up the lower portion of the back seat. Then I'll just need seat trim and finishing touches.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Really nice !!


Bill


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

flambeau not familiar with the 68s, why is their power window buttons and than also manual roll up windows hardware is that for the small vent window.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, the small roller is for the vent window, someone else can chime in but I think they did away with that in 69. I love the vent windows, great for airflow and smokers, not that anyone will EVER smoke in or near this car.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah they got rid of the vent windows for the '69s. I love the vent windows too. They are really nice.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Found the remainder of my build sheet under the back seat. Most if it is legible but it's pretty torn up.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ordered all the carb parts I could possibly need (and then some) from Cliff Ruggles today. I'll be in San Diego this weekend and should have some carb parts soon after return. Can't wait to tear in to the Qjet! the Holley has performed admirably for 20+ years without a rebuild but its time to go OEM...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Started tearing into the Qjet last night. Got the main body stripped and submerged in carb cleaner for the night.



















More pics to come!


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

FlambeauHO said:


> Finally got some work done. Been busy on another project (Will post some pics later) covered the windshield header with vinyl and got the trim installed. Turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in the process of cleaning the top of my header molding. I used a DA sander and got all ot the surface rust off after pealing the old vinyl off. Looks like it was pained factory colors origanally? Since it is going to be wrap in vinyl I will paint it with POr 15. What did you do with yours? Thanks for any help,


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Since it is covered, paint color is inconsequential. Just use a good quality paint and have a heat gun handy for the vinyl install. I did a poor job of documenting the position of my removed vinyl and therefore had to take some liberties. All will go well once install is under way, post or pm me with any questions or problems, I am happy to help and good luck!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Making headway with the carb. Just a couple more days and it may be ready for install!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Carb is pretty much finished, just waiting on an NPT fitting for the booster and mounting bolts.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the Qjet installed today, fired right up with no issues and idles like a champ. Test drive was okay, felt anemic all the way until WOT where it was okay. I think the secondaries need to be tweaked so I lightened the spring and will go from there.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Car is running pretty much perfectly now, probably going to re-jet down the road but idle and run quality are better than ever! Went for a drive today.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on the carb build. Looks like you did a very nice job.
The car looks great!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks JMT! Getting down to the nitty gritty now, which is good because so is my bank account.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Put the first coat of wax on today, I thought it was shiny before!










Will take some pics of it in the sun on the next nice day.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Couple pics of Bear's trip through on power tour.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Are you not going to put the trim back on? The back edge of hood, rocker moldings and wheel well trim? It really pops on a darker colored car.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Are you not going to put the trim back on? The back edge of hood, rocker moldings and wheel well trim? It really pops on a darker colored car.


All on the list, I am buying all new trim so just waiting for some free cash :lol: if that exists.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Is your old stuff too beat up to fix? That stuff is stainless and will buff out nicely. I don't think you are being resourceful enough, have you tried selling organs on the black market?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha, no organs yet, my rocker panels are the only trim i have and one of them suffered a fatal wound during polishing.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL....thats where my Kidney went!! Every time someone asks how much i have into it the wife covers her ears and goes...LALALALALALA!!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I hear ya, I refuse to count up the receipts for a total.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I did and when I did was surprised it was just under 10k.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got my stainless rocker trim installed, pics to follow. Having a bit of trouble with the quarter extensions and may wait until I get the wheelwell mouldings on before I install them. :what:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Gonna wait until I get the wheel well trim before I install the quarter extensions. Looks awesome though!




























Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ordered some 6.5 litre logo floormats from New England Mustang. Will post pics when they come in!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rocker moldings look great! Wish mine fit that well!


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Did you get your ext rocker mouldings installed behind the wheels ?

We had to drill a couple of the oblong holes for the clips on the right qtr...section where we replaced the metal.
Drilled a small hole then finished it off with a dremel. 
We where very careful and still managed to get the holes too big for the clips.

We ended up using the factory clips but fastened the clips to the car with some very small sheet metal screws to keep them tight....worked great.
Not factory correct but they will never fall out and besides, who will ever see em anyways

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Bill, I havent put them on yet. I am waiting on wheel well mouldings to make sure i get the spacing correct. I dont know if I will drill for the bathtub clips or use the lower screws and 3m trim tape... ill post when i get them on, it'll probably be a month or two. -Andy


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Very nice job Flambeau and well documented. Great thread. Threads like this are very helpful to those of us in the same boat. Great job


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

bondobill said:


> We had to drill a couple of the oblong holes for the clips on the right qtr...section where we replaced the metal.
> Drilled a small hole then finished it off with a dremel.
> We where very careful and still managed to get the holes too big for the clips.


You know there's a tool for installing those clips, right? You insert the clip into the oval hole, then insert this tool into the center of the clip and twist it with a wrench to flare the body of the clip out to make it hold.

Ames has the tool - their part number is J125L

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...25L&order_number_e=MzIzNDI5NQ==
&web_access=Y

Bear


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> You know there's a tool for installing those clips, right? You insert the clip into the oval hole, then insert this tool into the center of the clip and twist it with a wrench to flare the body of the clip out to make it hold.
> 
> Ames has the tool - their part number is J125L
> 
> ...


I'll be damned.......... 

No Bear I didn't know such a tool existed and I been doing body work for going on 50 years.
I made a red neck one similar to that tool out of a old flat head screwdriver, but it didn't work either :lol:
It's a whole lot easier making a hole bigger then it is to make one smaller.

Bill


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

gawd. the motor looks delicious...:cool


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

teamwoody72 said:


> Very nice job Flambeau and well documented. Great thread. Threads like this are very helpful to those of us in the same boat. Great job



Thanks Woody, I had a lot of help from resto threads and people on the forum, I hope this one helps some people out too!

Bear, that tool came with my bathtub clip kit from Ames but im not keen on making the holes in my new quarter. May try trim tape up top and screws at the bottom first.. .


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

OhioLS2 said:


> gawd. the motor looks delicious...:cool


:thumbup:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Floormats finally came in from New England Mustang. They look great!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Foot rest*

OOOOO, NICE!!! How is the overall feel to them? Are they "plushies" (extra thick), or oem style (thinner?)? I recently got some for mine, with the Pontiac spears, but the mats themselves seem thin to me, but they said it was oem. I'll have to post to see what you guys think. Yours look like they are "pleasantly shapely"! *NICE!* :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks!
I special ordered these in the "ESSEX PLUSH" material. I despise loop pile because it is so difficult to vacuum, this is a nice thick dense cut pile.


----------



## JESchulte (Apr 20, 2012)

This was an incredible read, and a day well spent at automotive school today. :rofl:

Its been said before, looking at the sheer amount of progress that's gone from the start to 'end' of this project is definitely daunting. But it is encouraging at the same time! You did literally everything to this car and documented it quite thoroughly, its comforting to see this like 90% of this project be done at home in a garage.

I started my restoration 'career' with a 68 LeMans last year, shortly after I stumbled upon a numbers matching 68 GTO, so I sold off the LeMans, only 23 I can't afford parts car and project car haha, and will be starting up on the GTO soon.

I'll be referrencing this thread and of course everyone here on the forum for pointers and advice. On that note, I *love* that you added some helpful tips at the end of some of your posts, 'for future referrence'. 

I hope my project will end up even half as amazing as yours did Flambeau. 

:cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words JE, it has been a long road but well worth the ride. Much like you, I acquired my GTO at a time when restoration was completely financially unfeasible. I kept mine in my dad's garage for more than a decade (much to his dismay) and towed it down to FL when I had the space, time and money (if one ever has enough of those) for a restoration. It's pretty neat that people are able to glean useful info from my resto when I was in the same spot two years ago. There is a wealth of information and awesome enthusiasts on this site! I have no special skills, just a garage, some time, and a goal. Get some pics of your car up and get your resto thread rolling, and if you're ever in Pensacola drop me a line. Im happy to help with any info I have. -Andy :beer:


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

FlambeauHO, WOW I'm blown away by your restoration and great job reporting it. I just read every word of your restoration story and you've given me motivation to start the long arduous task of restoring my ride (no where near what you did at this time)... it will be a labor of love!!

You should be very pleased with your efforts they ended in a great looking car that you will drive for a very long time!!

Pedal to the metal!! Dan


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Dan, thanks for the compliments! Just checked out your resto thread and it's a real beauty. I also like the black on white color scheme. Keep posting those pics!


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just spent the last two hours reading this build thread all the way through. I'm beyond impressed. Way to go Flambeau. I'm finally ready to pull the body off my 70 so the project (which started out as a quick scuff and paint and quickly escalated to a full frame-off) is about to hit a major milestone this weekend, as long as I can wrastle up 5 college buddies to lift the body off the frame. Great work on your project and thanks for all the posts you've written on mine.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks and good luck getting the body off Orion, that is a big milestone indeed. Nice to be able to separate the body and frame into two categories at that point too. :beer:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got an alignment for Cruisin' the Coast. I'll post some pics of the event soon.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

FlambeauHO, this makes 543 posts and you have well over 49,000 views. Not to mention one of the most beautiful GTO verts anywhere. Well done sir. :cheers

Thanks for a great thread with all your trials and tribulations and enjoy that awesome Goat! :seeya:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree I've seen this car in person and lemme tell ya, photos don't do it justice. It's one gorgeous machine.














































I mean, it's obvious Flambeau has Pontiac Metallic Blue in his veins. The man's even got traffic-light earrings! And they work! (Can't believe that photo lined up like that... :lol

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol, we couldn't line that shot up again if we tried!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Alky! It's been a long fun road and its hard to believe how many people have viewed the thread! I hope it saves a few garage enthusiasts some heartache for as long as photobucket hosts my images. Still have a few parts to buy and repairs to make so ill keep updating as I go! :beer:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

At Cruisin' the Coast I was having some noise during turns... like a growling. narrowed it down to the front brakes dragging a bit. So I shortened the pushrod of my rightstuff brake kit (the one from the master cylinder to the booster) and the problem seems to be gone but I will update. I have exceeded my Photobucket storage and will post pics of all of the above plus my other work in due time.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Front disc? If so, then it could be the piston seals. On the factory calipers those seals did two jobs: seal the piston (duh), and also they fit tight enough to the piston that when it moves it pulls the seal with it a little bit. The springiness in the seal helps retract the piston a little once brake pressure is released.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

It may be the pistons Bear, brand new from right stuff though. I have read that the pads they ship are sometimes too thick. Mine barely fit with the piston fully compressed... Anyway one of this winters projects is a quick ratio steering box and another new power steering pump. I'll see if any of those help the noise, if not I'll grab some new pads and or calipers.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just got my new quick ratio steering box from O'reilly the other day. $150, 2-3/4 turn lock-to-lock. Just order a steering box for an 85-86 Monte Carlo SS. Switch your pitman arm over and your coupler and it will bolt right in. I will have mine on in a couple weeks so I will keep you posted.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds good! Let me know how it turns out, don't forget to bleed the air out, think that's how I trashed my first pump.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got seat backs and skirts. The right seat is a 69 as mentioned so it gets a repainted back until I find a 68 passenger seat. Got these from the motor company on ebay and except for a bit of drilling on the side button, fit and color are excellent.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Also installed the upper control arm flaps to the inner fender well.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good! I need to put those back on my car too - I've got 'em, just haven't installed 'em.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Been procrastinating for a long time on those myself. This winter is time for all those not so glorious tasks.

Didn't see many GTOs at Cruisin' the Coast. I was a bit surprised out of the 10k estimated cruisers I imagine I only saw 15-20 GTOs. Did snap a pic of this sharp Custom S jumping a Duster (Not the other way around) 👍


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah me 3...where do you get the GIANT stapler??...


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Add me to the list of slackers, I have been putting those flaps off for over a year.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> yeah me 3...where do you get the GIANT stapler??...


Pneumatic staple gun, anvil, and a steady hand 

Been dealing with a midrange bog in the Quadrajet for a while now. I think since it's bored .030 over with the exhaust it's a touch under jetted but that will wait until cam change time. In the mean time it felt like the secondaries were not opening soon enough so I played with the tension spring and now once fully warmed up the transition is much smoother. I burned about 10 gallons of gas testing . Finally ordered trim rings as well, should have pics up in a few days. The list of necessary purchases grows ever shorter. It remains as follows:

Wheel well trim
Radiator filler panel
Trunk mat/ jack install
Rear seat ash trays
Tach repair
Tail Light socket replacement

And a host of other labor intensive tasks. Not too much money left to spend that I can think of though.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Trim rings installed, very pleased with the way they look. I'll post better pics in the sun later. Had some assistance from my little helper.


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

You have one sweet GTO! That color combo is gorgeous... and your little helper, too!


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good my friend :cheers

I remember my kids at that age helping.........well at least they thought they were .......when I was trying to get my Vette out of moth balls.
My wife would try at least once a year when weather got nice, to pick each one of the kids up from school with the top down. 
Both of my kids still talk about the times mom picked them up from school in the old mans vert.

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, it's neat that she's getting old enough to hang out in the garage. Can't wait till she's old enough to really enjoy the car shows with me!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

*Hard times*

Well, the day after my last post on December 16th my wonderful girlfriend decided to take my then 20 month old daughter and move to Texas while I was at work, given no warning my existence was ripped out from under me. Needless to say I have not had the motivation to work on the car or post for quite some time. I have not seen my daughter aside from Skype in over 3 months but my custody case is this Monday and I hope to be given a fair shake to exercise my rights as a father. I hate to insert an off topic rant amidst my restoration posts but I felt it necessary to document this egregious void in my timeline and life. I hope everyone is well and I will do my best to get back on track.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Wishing you the best my friend 

Bill


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

FlambeauHO said:


> Well, the day after my last post on December 16th my wonderful girlfriend decided to take my then 20 month old daughter and move to Texas while I was at work, given no warning my existence was ripped out from under me. Needless to say I have not had the motivation to work on the car or post for quite some time. I have not seen my daughter aside from Skype in over 3 months but my custody case is this Monday and I hope to be given a fair shake to exercise my rights as a father. I hate to insert an off topic rant amidst my restoration posts but I felt it necessary to document this egregious void in my timeline and life. I hope everyone is well and I will do my best to get back on track.


File an action in Family Court immediately if you have not done so yet. Feel free to PM me.

Anthony


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info, after 4 months I was awarded 37.5 percent custody which equates to 3 weeks straight, out of every 8. I am very pleased with this judgement.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Edited, thanks photobucket for breaking the internet and destroying tens of thousands of threads by breaking the image links. Slowly rebuilding this over the course of a year (only 10 posts can be edited every 7 days) here in 2021.


----------



## margozzi (Nov 29, 2013)

I have the exact same issue. i am wondering how you resolved it. Did you find the correct replacement part?


----------



## bkmont (Jan 1, 2015)

Great build! Just starting my 68 convertible.
Bryan


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Haven't posted in a while, took the car out a few times this week as our weather has been conducive. Hope everyone is doing well! Hopefully some carb re-jetting and trifles this spring.:thumbsup:


----------



## waernes (Jun 26, 2014)

Fantastic job, beautiful car. You are spreading motivation cross the Atlantic ocean to me here in Norway. Currently working on a 69 GTO Convertible clone, org. a tempest custom s convertible (bought as a poorly done convertible Judge clone)
Was a ticking fire bomb when i got her, electrical wise.
Almost done fitting at 4l80e trans in her now, same time converting from column shift to floor shift. All interior and exterior will have factory looks but have "hidden" high performance and handling installed.


Sorry for my poor english

Alexander


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

waernes said:


> Fantastic job, beautiful car. You are spreading motivation cross the Atlantic ocean to me here in Norway. Currently working on a 69 GTO Convertible clone, org. a tempest custom s convertible (bought as a poorly done convertible Judge clone)
> Was a ticking fire bomb when i got her, electrical wise.
> Almost done fitting at 4l80e trans in her now, same time converting from column shift to floor shift. All interior and exterior will have factory looks but have "hidden" high performance and handling installed.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that! Keep me posted with your updates. I'll be in Scotland, England and Ireland the next few weeks but no Norway this trip. 

So I just organized my photobucket and killed all the links to my pics will be fixing them over the next couple of days. :banghead:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Alright, surprisingly only took 3 days to rebuild the links in the thread. Back to 98%, hope everyone finds themselves well this winter. I look forward to some spring photos! :seeya:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Took Elly for a ride to daycare today


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

And got a good beach drive in to Navarre.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, that's one gorgeous car. Looks even better in person. 

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Bear! Hope all is well in TX!


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks Like your doing a great job. can't wait to see the finished project. good luck!


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

A true project is never finished. There's always something that needs upgraded sooner or later!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

That's the truth, been on to other permanent projects like the house. Next on the list for the GTO are a re-tune of the carb due to some hesitation, a replacement powermaster starter since mine has stranded me now several times and a few pieces of trim I still lack... All and all she's still running great and turning heads! Hope everyone is well :thumbsup:


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

FlambeauHO said:


> That's the truth, been on to other permanent projects like the house. Next on the list for the GTO are a re-tune of the carb due to some hesitation, a replacement powermaster starter since mine has stranded me now several times and a few pieces of trim I still lack... All and all she's still running great and turning heads! Hope everyone is well :thumbsup:


Its clear by reading this thread that you know your stuff but I figured I would toss out some suggestions in case it helps any...

The hesitation could be from a bad accelerator pump seal. Some rebuild kits don't use ethanol resistant materials and the pump cup is usually the first to go when using today's fuel.

Another possibility is the float adjustment could be off. The 68 and earlier Q-Jets are especially sensitive to fuel level settings. There are some things you can do to improve the venting that can help reduce the stumble issue upon hard acceleration.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I think it's a combination of needing to be jetted after the bore and too high preload on the secondaries but i will definitely have a peak at the accelerator pump etc when I get time to tear back into it. Cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got around to replacing the power steering pump, starter from Powermaster goes back for repairs next week, they've been very helpful so far.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thought I'd update about the service from Powermaster so far. I mailed my starter in with a note and they sent me a replacement in about a week and a half. I think it's the next model up, either that or they redesigned the case. will snap a pic or two when I get it installed. :grin2:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Installed the new Powermaster starter today (with help) will report back on it soon.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Flambeau! How are you bro? Still got that hesitation thing going on? If you've done "everything else" that folks talk about in order to get the bog out of a QJet (air valve spring tension, choke pull off diaphragm rate, etc) and still have it --- and if you only have it when you hammer it hard, otherwise not --- holler. I know something that might help.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Good to hear from you Bear! Honestly I haven't worked on the hesitation problem at all, it's been pushed down the list. I hope to get to it but have still been having starting system woes that trump the drivability. I have a pretty substantial voltage drop to the purple ignition wire at the solenoid despite new neutral safety switch, ignition, cleaned up bulkhead connector etc. In fact I think I'll start a thread about it right now. Hope all is going well and I'll give you a shout when carb time comes around again!!


----------



## Cageronceagain (Jan 16, 2015)

BearGFR said:


> Hey Flambeau! How are you bro? Still got that hesitation thing going on? If you've done "everything else" that folks talk about in order to get the bog out of a QJet (air valve spring tension, choke pull off diaphragm rate, etc) and still have it --- and if you only have it when you hammer it hard, otherwise not --- holler. I know something that might help.
> 
> Bear


Please tell Bear. Mine runs great but when I put my foot into it it stumbles momentarily. No choke carb.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well ok then 

Here's the thing: before you try what I'm about to tell you PLEASE make sure that you've done your homework and examined all the other 'usual' causes for stumbles on hard acceleration, namely:
* Air valve flapper spring too tight/too loose.
* 'Pull off' diaphragm (on the passenger side front of the carb) releasing too quickly, or too slowly.
* Insufficient (usual) or too much (not as usual) accelerator pump shot volume.
* Mixtures (idle and primary side).
Cliff Ruggles' book is an excellent source for how to address all of these areas.

If you've done all that and you're still pulling out your hair because you still have a bog, try this:
Remove the carb top and use a layer or two of good vinyl electrical tape to completely cover the hole in the upper gasket where the secondary metering rods go through. Reassemble the carb without the metering rods. Take a straight pin and from the top, make two small punctures through the tape for the metering rods, then carefully reinstall the rods (on the hanger) through these holes. What you're doing is using the tape to make a seal around the secondary rods. You may have to 'work' them up and down some so that they move freely and don't bind on the tape, and it may take you several tries (and several applications of tape) to get the holes in just the right place so that the rods line up with their corresponding jets. Take your time. You might want to have several air horn gaskets on hand just in case you mess one up applying and removing the tape.

Why this works:
On a car that makes some power and can launch relatively hard, what can happen is that fuel can slosh up through the opening in the upper air horn where the secondary rods pass through and over into the secondaries, creating a momentary "pig rich" condition and accompanying stumble.
I fought such a bog on my car for months. Adjusting the air valve tension spring, monitoring fuel mixture with an LM2 data logger, and making a handful of tuning orifices for the vacuum pull-off diaphragm so that I could alter the release rate from 'fast' to 'several seconds'. Nothing helped. That's when I had an email conversation with Cliff Ruggles (the guy who literally wrote the book on QJets) and he suggested I try the tape trick. That nailed it. It turns out that some QJets, notably the 455SD version, had a relief machined into the underside of the carb top to accommodate a hard plastic piece that did the same thing: form a seal around the rods - for the same reason. My carb (a real 455SD QJet) has that relief but for some reason it came without the seal, so I wound up making one myself out of a thin piece of sheet-metal after the tape corrected the problem. (The tape will eventually wear out and start leaking around the rods, and the problem will return.)

Bear


----------



## Cageronceagain (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Bear, appreciate the time...Another add to the TO-DO list....


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Well ok then
> 
> Here's the thing: before you try what I'm about to tell you PLEASE make sure that you've done your homework and examined all the other 'usual' causes for stumbles on hard acceleration, namely:
> * Air valve flapper spring too tight/too loose.
> ...


Excellent explanation Bear, I have Cliffs book and I'm fairly certain mine is the tension on the flapper which I've needed to adjust twice since the rebuild. One of these years I'm going to get into mine and do the cam, rejet etc. Hopefully you can swing by for a beer and some assistance, TX isn't too far ;-)


----------



## tstorey (Oct 12, 2016)

keep at it...u are succeding


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got around to removing the back bumper and fixing all the taillight wiring. Also installed the bumper snubbers which I had left off initially.


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

Looking great!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Edit 2021: I edited the bottom pic to get rid of the tire tracks and a boat in the background etc. It's like Photohunt...


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Great picture!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Love that Flambeau Burgundy!


----------



## bkmont (Jan 1, 2015)

FlambeauHO said:


>


Nice! How did you get away with driving it on the beach? The last time i took a ride on the sugar sands was to Ft Mcree in 1979!:grin2:


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks like he backed in for a quick one


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen this car in person. It's every bit, and then some...

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> I've seen this car in person. It's every bit, and then some...
> 
> Bear


Thanks everybody! I was on base and found a low gate that wasn't secured so I did indeed "back in for a quick one" Thanks Bear, glad to see you're still active on here! I'm gonna be tearing in and doing a cam and some carb work one of these years! Damn life keeps getting in the way.:|


----------



## bkmont (Jan 1, 2015)

Being from the Pensacola area too, maybe our classic car paths will cross and I'll get to check out your terrific 68 GTO for myself. It'll give me inspiration to complete my 68 red on red convertible GTO. If you run across a Classic Copper 1970 Z28, that'll be me.

Bryan


----------



## gtooo (Apr 29, 2018)

What are you using for your cooling set up. That is good work you are doing. good luck.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

bkmont said:


> Being from the Pensacola area too, maybe our classic car paths will cross and I'll get to check out your terrific 68 GTO for myself. It'll give me inspiration to complete my 68 red on red convertible GTO. If you run across a Classic Copper 1970 Z28, that'll be me.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks! I'll keep an eye out around town for your Z28!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got around to ordering some parts that I've left undone for too long. So decided to get the armrest filler panels cleaned up and sprayed. Will have some installed pics shortly!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Convertible Filler/ armrest closeout panels installed. Sprayed white and then two coats of Ames Pearl top coat, match is excellent in person.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hood rear edge trim installed


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Replaced the ram air lower foam while waiting for my new cam.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

If anyone else made the mistake of replacing the strip caulking around the body/ convertible bay area, 3M 08987 adhesive remover works like a charm to remove it from the vinyl after it makes a huge mess down the road. The first pic is quite a ways into the removal, it was a lot worse.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got around to installing a more aggressive cam. With help from BearGFR I chose Lunati's take on the Pontiac 744. I still need to get the timing dialed in but it sounds great and no problems during the installation. I'll post a video shortly. Thanks Bear!

*Video link:*

VID_20190105_113421097.mp4


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, while tuning the idle for the new cam the radiator started leaking, probably because I clearanced the water pump and it's actually building up some pressure now. Good time to order a Cold Case aluminum one. The carb was giving me trouble and I'm not pulling as much vacuum as I'd like. The new distributor from Proform will be here tomorrow so the carb is going to Cliff Ruggles tomorrow while I wait on parts!


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

OH YEAH! -- Thx for posting the video. That sounds wicked! Are you going to bring your car to Norwalk this August?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

integrity6987 said:


> OH YEAH! -- Thx for posting the video. That sounds wicked! Are you going to bring your car to Norwalk this August?


Thanks! I'll post more when I get it dialed in better. And, man that would be a heck of a drive! ?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I was short a seatbelt so I got a tan 68 on eBay and used some acid dye to color it. I also sewed the original label on it so it will match, turned out pretty good even though it's not faded like the others.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Proform distributor, Cold Case aluminum radiator and my OEM radio came in today. I plan on sending the radio to have Aurora chips installed.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

The seat belt turned out nice. If you did the same process to the ones you had you think they wouldn't match because the starting color of the web would make them look different anyway?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

integrity6987 said:


> The seat belt turned out nice. If you did the same process to the ones you had you think they wouldn't match because the starting color of the web would make them look different anyway?


I think they would match perfectly but I don't want to take the tags off and sew them back on. This one will fade eventually and it's really not noticeable in the car...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I used my Dremel to oversize the spark plug wire looms to fit 8.5mm MSD streetfire wires. Then black plasti-dip to make them look like they did before. Turned out great! There just aren't enough 7mm wire options for me...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the Cold Case radiator sprayed with Eastwood radiator black (only the tanks) and installed. Carburetor should be in later this week.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Absolutely awe inspiring thread! Great work.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Anderslober said:


> Absolutely awe inspiring thread! Great work.


Thanks! It's coming along! 

Carburetor is back in and idle is much improved, a bit more tuning and it's on to some undercarriage and trans work.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

8.5mm MSD wires installed on my custom looms, turned out quite nicely with all lettering facing down.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Whoa, saw some new activity on on your thread... I thought you were done, bet you did as well.  Nice work!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

dan woodland said:


> Whoa, saw some new activity on on your thread... I thought you were done, bet you did as well. <img src="http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> Nice work!
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Thanks Dan! they're never done are they? This is round 2 for all the things I missed or couldn't afford the first time around!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the harness from Wesco installed for the kiddo as she has outgrown her car seat. My how time does fly. ?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

If anyone has ordered the his and her reproduction shifter plate from the Parts Place odds are the clips broke off almost immediately. I was able to drill mine, grind down the nuts and screws as well as the spring clips to make it more durable with less tension for removal. All for the cost of a new woodgrain decal...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Transmission time! It was rebuilt a few thousand miles ago but I haven't been happy with the performance and it has been leaking for 23 years... I installed a Transgo kit, new kickdown solenoid, all external seals, modulator, trans pan with Lubelocker seal, speedometer cable etc. Test drive this evening!


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey FlambeauHO - what a read. I literally just blew off my afternoon of work to read this whole thread. I now know what the mystery relay on the firewall under power brake booster is (horn relay), could've given you some pointers on rear taillight housing issues (rebuild them - Re-pop are garbage). Incredible work - stunning car. I have 68' GTO conv 4spd #'s match car. I added the Cast Iron Ram air exhaust manifolds as I despise headers and 4spd linage fights. Odd how yours has the positive battery cable route through motor mounts - mine uses the original metal tube through factory header.

Anyway - I'll post couple photos of my hundreds from what started as a motor rebuild and new wiring harness (serious melt down at some point in an earlier stage of this car's life. surprised I never used the fire extinguisher) and turned into a $12k mini resto. 

Maybe I'll start a thread myself? 

Question for you: What is correct ga of positive battery cable? I think 6ga but want to go with 4ga. 

thanks Joe


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Just wanted to say Thank you for all the post. It's a great job you have done. As a 68 owner I love this thread.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

gtojoe68 said:


> Hey FlambeauHO - what a read. I literally just blew off my afternoon of work to read this whole thread. I now know what the mystery relay on the firewall under power brake booster is (horn relay), could've given you some pointers on rear taillight housing issues (rebuild them - Re-pop are garbage). Incredible work - stunning car. I have 68' GTO conv 4spd #'s match car. I added the Cast Iron Ram air exhaust manifolds as I despise headers and 4spd linage fights. Odd how yours has the positive battery cable route through motor mounts - mine uses the original metal tube through factory header.
> 
> Anyway - I'll post couple photos of my hundreds from what started as a motor rebuild and new wiring harness (serious melt down at some point in an earlier stage of this car's life. surprised I never used the fire extinguisher) and turned into a $12k mini resto.
> 
> ...




Thanks Joe!

I did end up rebuilding the taillight housings and you're right, the repros are garbage.

The battery cable goes under the header on the RA and HO cars in 68 and the correct Gauge is indeed 4. 

You should absolutely start a thread! The pics of your engine and trans look super clean! ?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

deanhickey said:


> Just wanted to say Thank you for all the post. It's a great job you have done. As a 68 owner I love this thread.


Thanks! I always love to hear that people are enjoying and/or gleaning info from the thread!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

The test drive went well and the Transgo shift kit gives a firmer and much more consistent shift. However, when I came home Thursday night there was a small puddle coming from the tailshaft seal which I didn't replace because it's fairly new... So back up it went and swapped it out after fabbing a 2x4 seal driver.










Then off to the local cars and coffee Saturday morning.


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

I actually just reused the metal tube through cast iron header. I may look into the other route under header via motor mount


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Look at this gem I got on eBay! Allegedly 46k original miles removed from 68 HO and put into storage in 1989. Amazing condition with lots of little extras, like the ashtray fiber-optic and an excellent fuse box!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sidetracked on a CT90 resto, will be back for the interior and undercarriage work soon!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

After ages of cerium oxide and other polishing I finally bit the bullet and replaced the windshield. Made a huge difference! Even had it etched with the Soft-Ray logo. Had some rust to address around 6 o'clock.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Went to a show at the blueberry festival in Brewton AL this past weekend.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Beautiful car.
Factory radio delete? Didn't see the antenna anywhere....


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

FlambeauHO said:


> The test drive went well and the Transgo shift kit gives a firmer and much more consistent shift. However, when I came home Thursday night there was a small puddle coming from the tailshaft seal which I didn't replace because it's fairly new... So back up it went and swapped it out after fabbing a 2x4 seal driver.


If you are having trouble operating you parking brake cables then you can try a different routing. The automatic cars had the forward cable routed under the forward edge of the cross member and through that hole in the rear of the cross member. 

Manual trans cars were a little different than autos.....the cable ran over the cross member.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Beautiful car.
> Factory radio delete? Didn't see the antenna anywhere....


Yeah I shaved the antenna during the resto, the hole was worn out and I didn't like the look. Current iteration when I get the new OEM radio mailed to Aurora is a marine soft antenna ran up the A pillar and not visible from the outside. I'll report on it whenever that happens! Also, I'll check the routing of that parking brake cable when I'm back under the car in the winter, thanks! When I bought the car I believe it was a cable dog leash.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

FlambeauHO said:


> ... When I bought the car I believe it was a cable dog leash.


That is funny. When I bought our car it had a bee colony living in the cylinder head intake ports. 

Thanks for posting the photos of the instrument cluster you scored on eBay. I didn't know about those metal grounding straps between the switches and the back of the dash panel. I found a set at my local salvage yard so I should be good to assemble my cash this weekend!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> FlambeauHO said:
> 
> 
> > ... When I bought the car I believe it was a cable dog leash.
> ...


Yeah this dash panel is like a time capsule, super stoked. Ran out of time over the winter for the dash work and plan to hit some car shows this summer before I tear back into it!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Went to my second car show, got a trophy this time!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Daaanngg! ...your car looks great! I cant wait till mine is finshed. Congrats on the trophy!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Anderslober said:


> Daaanngg! ...your car looks great! I cant wait till mine is finshed. Congrats on the trophy!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

It looks flawless. Love that color. congrats on the trophy. Followed your long saga. I am jealous to say the least. someday my paint will come...... Joe


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

gtojoe68 said:


> It looks flawless. Love that color. congrats on the trophy. Followed your long saga. I am jealous to say the least. someday my paint will come...... Joe


Thanks Joe!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Photobucket is trying to break the damn internet again by raising rates and messing up hosting. Trying out a few others.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Reuploading the thread images from the beginning, only 10 edits per 7 days so it'll take awhile! 

Update: Done! Took 8 months. All pics are on this server so it's up to GTO forum now!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally getting around to replacing the cluster and probably the dash harness! Been putting this off forever. Looking into having the 68 radio I picked up sent away for the Aurora chip conversion. The 300 dollar repro I bought from Ames lasted a year or so...


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Due to the cost, I've been restoring my dash in sections. The dash pad was restored by Just Dashes, and Pete Serio is currently finishing up the gauges and speedometer and calibrating them to the original sending units. 
I just sent off the dash panel, and glovebox to be rechromed. Still need to have the radio upgraded and restored. 
Just one bit at a time.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

O52 said:


> Due to the cost, I've been restoring my dash in sections. The dash pad was restored by Just Dashes, and Pete Serio is currently finishing up the gauges and speedometer and calibrating them to the original sending units.
> I just sent off the dash panel, and glovebox to be rechromed. Still need to have the radio upgraded and restored.
> Just one bit at a time.
> View attachment 141513
> ...


Looks great! I would've had mine restored eventually if I hadn't ran across such a good donor last year. Looking forward to having properly working dash lights and a tach for the first time ever!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Made some headway last night swapping over the harness etc. Drilled the lock cylinder on the donor because the switch was in such good shape I wanted to use it. Swapped all bulbs over to dimmable LEDs from superbrightleds.com. Hoping to get the old harness out tonight and do some more cleaning.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Gauges are back in the car, still no tach even with an hei filter. Ordered a new circuit board from Cajun Tach Shop, will report back. Also mailed the radio out to have the Aurora conversion done, playing the waiting game now.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

She rooks marvelous!!

Have enjoyed watching her transformation.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Dan!

Got the dash back in, replaced all the bulbs with dimmable LEDs from superbrightleds.










I've never had all of the dash lights working at once so I'm pretty excited! It looks much more uniform in person. My whole childhood the only light I had was the red high beam indicator...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I've also had a dead tach for 24+ years so it was time to get it working. I have the original and my replacement off the donor dash so I began by disassembling the original and cleaning everything up. It had quite a bit of baking soda in it, so if you've not been with me from the beginning see my earlier opinions on soda blasting a partially disassembled car.










I've also decided to start a separate thread on the tach rework:









68 GTO tachometer conversion


My tach hasn't worked since I got the car 24 years ago so I decided to address it and wanted to share my findings. The car was converted to HEI a long time ago and despite the different HEI "filters" etc. I could never get the tach working. I have a replacement donor tach so I'll be testing...




www.gtoforum.com





So I'll sum it up here. I got a replacement board from cajuntachshop for 30$ on ebay, he had a 4 pin and a 5 pin so I went with 5 pin since I have HEI. Pretty simple process and added 12V ign and we have tach!



















Look how pristine the donor tach is!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Working tach!






Also replaced the dash harness with the donor, fuse box is in excellent shape and now has legible writing.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got my radio back from having the Aurora conversion done. Extremely pleased so far! 










Install went smoothly, now I can put the dash back together from all the cluster work!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

O52 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!

I got some overspray on the car during a motorcycle resto. I finally decided to address it and was having slow luck with lacquer thinner, but amazingly a clay bar will actually remove HEAVY overspray when used properly. Combining that with some buffing and a fresh coat of wax. Will post pics when all shined up!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, the first wax in 7 years or so was a success. I forgot how shiny it was!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## integirty6987 (Dec 30, 2021)

FlambeauHO said:


> https://get.google.com/albumarchive...kbkfki5mjRfnTPhFF9Tfs?authKey=CNzD0Jre0OCwggE


LOVE IT!!


----------



## Paul H (Jun 11, 2021)

FlambeauHO said:


> https://get.google.com/albumarchive...kbkfki5mjRfnTPhFF9Tfs?authKey=CNzD0Jre0OCwggE


What a project, and an incredible result. Wow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks awesome, wish you many happy miles.


----------

